# هل محمد هو ضد المسيح أم ننتظر آخر ؟؟



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

ياريت تشاركوا فى الاستطلاع

الحقيقة أنا مش عارفة أضع الموضوع دا فى قسم إيه ؟
اللى تشوفوه إعملوه

*المهم *
تبادر لذهنى هذا السؤال منذ أكثر من عام و لا زال يتبادر لذهنى
و سأقول لكم رأيى

إن الكتاب المقدس يوجد به نبؤات حتى نهاية العالم 
و لا يمكن أن يكون مر عليه موضوع رسول الاسلام مرور الكرام خاصة أن الاسلام له أتباع كثيرون
بل و يصلون فى العدد الى ربع العالم
و هم يفتخرن بهذا العدد 
و يقولون فى أنفسهم هل كل هؤلاء أغبياء حتى يتبعون بنى مزيف ؟؟

و قولت فى نفسى 
هل محمد مجرد نبى كاذب فقط ؟

و الحقيقة قرأت فى سفر الرؤيا لأجد شيئا فى النبوات 
و وجدت فى هذا السفر العظيم إصحاح 17 آيه من رقم 7حتى الآية رقم 12
و فيها يشرح الملاك سر المرأة و الوحش الحامل لها الذى له السبعة رؤوس و العشرة قرون

و قوله عن السبعة رؤوس :
 [Q-BIBLE]9. هُنَا الذِّهْنُ الَّذِي لَهُ حِكْمَةٌ! السَّبْعَةُ الرُّؤُوسُ هِيَ سَبْعَةُ جِبَالٍ عَلَيْهَا الْمَرْأَةُ جَالِسَةً.
10. وَسَبْعَةُ مُلُوكٍ: خَمْسَةٌ سَقَطُوا، وَوَاحِدٌ مَوْجُودٌ، وَالآخَرُ لَمْ يَأْتِ بَعْدُ. وَمَتَى أَتَى يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَبْقَى قَلِيلاً.[/Q-BIBLE]

الخمسة ملوك الذين سقطوا
بناء على كتاب القمص تادرس يعقوب هم :
1. بختنصر الكلداني. 2. قورش المادي. 3. دارا الفارسى.

4. إسكندر اليوناني. 5. الأربعة الذين ملكوا بعده. 
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/roeya17.htm

و بناء على كتاب القمص أنطونيوس فكرى هم :

1.     مصر :- التى أذلت شعب الله.

2.     أشور :- التى سبت عشرة أسباط سنة 722 ق.م.

3.     بابل :- التى سبت يهوذا سنة 586 ق.م.

4.     فارس:- التى عطل بعض ملوكها بناء الهيكل.

5.     اليونان :- أشهر ملوكها الذى إضطهد شعب الله إضطهادا عنيفا ودنس الهيكل وذبح خنزيرة عليه كان هو أنطيوخس إبيفانيوس.
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Revelation/17

و أى إن كانت الخمسة ممالك الى سقطت
إلا أن المملكة السادسة و التى قال عنها الملاك أنها موجودة حاليا أى فى وقت الرؤيا
فلن يختلف عليها  أحد : المملكة الرمانية

*أما المملكة السابعة التى تكلم عنها الملاك 
فجميع المفسرين قالوا إنها مملكة ضد المسيح 
*

*و أنا من وجهة نظرى إن المملكة الوحيدة التى تواجدت على الساحة و وقفت أمام المملكة الرومانية 
هى المملكة الاسلامية 
أو ما يسمى بالحكم الاسلامى 
هذا بمنتهى البساطة

و الشىء أيضا الذى لفت نظرى و لفت نظر الجميع 
أن محمد وقف ضد لاهوت السيد المسيح و ضد فداؤه للبشرية وقفة شديدة 
بل و إن أتباعه يدعون و يقولون أن هذا تصحيح المفاهيم 
*
و يوجد أيضا شىء لفت إنتباهى و هو :
فى إصحاح 13 من نفس السفر العظيم من الآيه 1 حتى الآية 10 يقول عن الوحش أشياء و مواصفات  و لكن فى الآيه 9 & 10 يقول : 
[Q-BIBLE]9. مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ!
10. إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَجْمَعُ سَبْياً فَإِلَى السَّبْيِ يَذْهَبُ. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَقْتُلُ بِالسَّيْفِ فَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُقْتَلَ بِالسَّيْفِ. هُنَا صَبْرُ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَإِيمَانُهُمْ.[/Q-BIBLE]

*و هنا أسأل لماذا ذكر موضوع السيف *
أليس كافيا أن يقول إن كل من يَقْتُلُ فينبغى أن  يُقْتَلَ 
منبها الكل فى البداية عن من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع و فى النهاية يوصينا بالصبر

ألا ينبهنا ذلك الى شىء 
أليس شعار مملكة الاسلام هو ذلك 







و شعار الاخوان المسلمين هو






و شعار السلفيين هو 






*دا غير لون الشعار الموحد و هو الأخضر*
و هو الذى تكلم عنه سفر الرؤيا فى اصحاح 6
[Q-BIBLE]7. وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الرَّابِعَ، سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ الْحَيَوَانِ الرَّابِعِ قَائِلاً: «هَلُمَّ وَانْظُرْ!»
8. فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا فَرَسٌ أَخْضَرُ، وَالْجَالِسُ عَلَيْهِ اسْمُهُ الْمَوْتُ، وَالْهَاوِيَةُ تَتْبَعُهُ، وَأُعْطِيَا سُلْطَاناً عَلَى رُبْعِ الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَقْتُلاَ بِالسَّيْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَالْمَوْتِ وَبِوُحُوشِ الأَرْضِ.[/Q-BIBLE]

و هذا الفرس وفقا لتفسير المفسرين هو ضد المسيح 
الغريب جدا أنه لفت الانتباه لموضوع السيف و اللون الأخضر 
فما رأيكم 
أريد إستطلاع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2011)

*إنسان الخطية أبن الهلاك، المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يدعي إلهاً أو معبوداً. حتي أنه يجلس في هيكل الله كإله، مظهراً نفسه أنه إله " (2تس2: 3، 4).
هل تعتقدين أن هذه الآية عن ضد المسيح تحققت فى رسول الإسلام؟
​*


----------



## azazi (24 يونيو 2011)

محمد حارب المسيحيين وقاتلهم وسبى نسائهم وغنم اموالهم بحجة نشر الدين وهذا مثبت بالادله والبراهين
محمد اقصى كل الديانات وحاول طمسها ليجعل الاسلام يعلو عليها.
حارب المسيح والوهيته وجرده منها تجريدا كاملاً..
حارب اتباعه وقتلهم واذلهم وأمر ان يكونوا صاغرين"التوبة29"
محمد حمل بقلبه كراهية لصليب المسيح فهو كان لايرى صليبا الا ونقضه اي كسره!"حديث صحيح"
قال عن الإنجيل انه محرف وحاربه

قال على لسان المسيح كذبا انه سياتي اخر الزمان ويكسر الصليب!

لم يحتقر محمد المسيح فقط بل اختقر من يتبع المسيح ولعنهم وسبهم وامر بعدم السلام عليهم واضطرارهم اضيق الطريق امعانا في تحقيرهم.

والكثير والكثير مما لا يحضرني يتضح ان محمد عدو المسيح.مع ان المسلمين يزعمون
انه اخو المسيح  وحاشا ثم حاشا ان يكون كذلك.لكن ومع كل هذا فالمسيحيين يحملون حبا للمسلمين ويتمنون لهم الخلاص .ولا يُعتبر المسلم عدو لأن المسيح اساسا امر بمحبة العدو
والمسلم ليس عدوا ولا يجب اعتباره اعتباره عدوا.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *إنسان الخطية أبن الهلاك، المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يدعي إلهاً أو معبوداً. حتي أنه يجلس في هيكل الله كإله، مظهراً نفسه أنه إله " (2تس2: 3، 4).
> هل تعتقدين أن هذه الآية عن ضد المسيح تحققت فى رسول الإسلام؟
> ​*



نعم أعتقد ذلك
محمد مقاوم و مرتفع على كل ما يدعى إلها أو معبودا 


أما من جهة هيكل الله إتفضل يا سيدى التفسير دا :
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/tsaloniky2.htm
على أي الأحوال إن كان السيد المسيح قد جاء إلى العالم ليكرس كل قلب كهيكلٍ مقدس للثالوث القدوس، وخلال هذا التقديس يعود للهيكل الإلهي قدسيته، فإن ضد المسيح يأتي ليهدم القلوب، ويفسد الهيكل القائم فيها، مغتصبًا إيّاها لحسابه، كما يفسد كنائس الرب ويضطهدها.
شارك فى الاستطلاع بأة


----------



## MAJI (24 يونيو 2011)

كل كلامك يا ايريني ينطبق على نبي الاسلام محمد 
واؤيد ماذكره الاخوة سمعان الاخميمي وعزازي 
نعم محمد هو ضد المسيح 
وضد المسيح يتضمن النبي الكذاب الذي افترى على المسيح 
تحليل وربط صحيح وفي موضعه
نصلي ان يتوب اتباعه ويعرفوا المسيح ويتحرروا ويخلصوا 
نعم هم ليسوا اعدائنا حتى وان اعتبرونا اعدائهم 
عدونا هو ليس من دم ولحم 
عدونا هو روح الشر 
ابليس واجناده


----------



## Rosetta (24 يونيو 2011)

*ضد المسيح هو كل شخص مدعي النبوة الكاذبة 
وهو كل شخص حارب المسيح و تعاليمه في حين أن المسيح حذرنا من أنبياء كذبة سيأتون بعده ليضلوا المختارين 
ومحمد هو من مدعيي النبوة فقد صنع دينا جديدا حارب به المسيحيين 
و حارب به تعاليم المسيح كلها لا بل شوه المسيحية وأضل الكثيرين عن الملكوت السماوي 
وإفترى على السيد المسيح وعلى مريم العذراء أيضا 
فهذا هو ضد المسيح الذي يحذرنا منه الكتاب المقدس 


موضوع مميز يا غالية 
متابعة طبعا  ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

azazi قال:


> محمد حارب المسيحيين وقاتلهم وسبى نسائهم وغنم اموالهم بحجة نشر الدين وهذا مثبت بالادله والبراهين
> محمد اقصى كل الديانات وحاول طمسها ليجعل الاسلام يعلو عليها.
> حارب المسيح والوهيته وجرده منها تجريدا كاملاً..
> حارب اتباعه وقتلهم واذلهم وأمر ان يكونوا صاغرين"التوبة29"
> ...



*شكرا يا azazi على تعليقك و مشاركتك فى الاستطلاع
و تقييمك السكر*​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> كل كلامك يا ايريني ينطبق على نبي الاسلام محمد
> واؤيد ماذكره الاخوة سمعان الاخميمي وعزازي
> نعم محمد هو ضد المسيح
> وضد المسيح يتضمن النبي الكذاب الذي افترى على المسيح
> ...



*شكرا يا ماجى على تعليقك و مشاركتك فى الاستطلاع
و تقييمك السكر*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ضد المسيح هو كل شخص مدعي النبوة الكاذبة
> وهو كل شخص حارب المسيح و تعاليمه في حين أن المسيح حذرنا من أنبياء كذبة سيأتون بعده ليضلوا المختارين
> ومحمد هو من مدعيي النبوة فقد صنع دينا جديدا حارب به المسيحيين
> و حارب به تعاليم المسيح كلها لا بل شوه المسيحية وأضل الكثيرين عن الملكوت السماوي
> ...



*شكرا يا روزيتا على تعليقك و مشاركتك فى الاستطلاع
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 يونيو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *إنسان الخطية أبن الهلاك، المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يدعي إلهاً أو معبوداً. حتي أنه يجلس في هيكل الله كإله، مظهراً نفسه أنه إله " (2تس2: 3، 4).
> هل تعتقدين أن هذه الآية عن ضد المسيح تحققت فى رسول الإسلام؟
> ​*



*تحدث القديس يوستين الشهيد في القرن الثاني عن إنسان الخطية بكونه إنسان الارتداد الذي ينطق بما هو ضد العليّ، ويتجاسر بارتكاب أعمال شريرة ضد المسيحيين.

ويقول القديس إيريناؤس: [مع كونه لصًا ومرتدًا يهتم أن يُعبد كإله، ومع كونه عبدًا مجردُا، يرغب في إقامة نفسه ملكًا. وإذ يحمل قوة إبليس يأتي لا كملك بار خاضع لله وإنما كإنسان مقاوم، فيه يتركز كل ارتداد شيطاني، مخادعًا الناس بأنه الله.]

وقد ساد في القرون الأولى اعتقاد أن هذا الإنسان يظهر بعد زوال الدولة الرومانية، فيتطلّعون إلى الإمبراطورية كقوة مقاومة لظهوره. لهذا يقول العلامة ترتليان: [أي عائق له إلا الدولة الرومانية، فإنه سيظهر الارتداد كمقاوم للمسيح.] كما يقول: [نلتزم نحن المسيحيون بالصلاة من أجل الأباطرة واستقرار الإمبراطورية استقرارًا كاملاً، فإننا نعرف أن القوة المرعبة التي تهدد العالم يعوقها وجود الإمبراطورية الرومانية، هذه القوة التي لا نريدها فنصلي أن يؤجل اللَّه ظهورها. بهذا تظهر إرادتنا الصالحة لدوام الدولة الرومانية.]


محمد هو ضد المسيح حسب هذه الاية 

"من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح؟ ذلك هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن" (1 يو 2: 22)،

وهذا الكلام يدعم ما  كتبتيه عن ضد المسيح


*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 يونيو 2011)

*



			9. هُنَا الذِّهْنُ الَّذِي لَهُ حِكْمَةٌ! السَّبْعَةُ الرُّؤُوسُ هِيَ سَبْعَةُ جِبَالٍ عَلَيْهَا الْمَرْأَةُ جَالِسَةً.
10. وَسَبْعَةُ مُلُوكٍ: خَمْسَةٌ سَقَطُوا، وَوَاحِدٌ مَوْجُودٌ، وَالآخَرُ لَمْ يَأْتِ بَعْدُ. وَمَتَى أَتَى يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَبْقَى قَلِيلاً.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**
اذن المملكة السابعة هى الاسلام 
وَمَتَى أَتَى يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَبْقَى قَلِيلاً
وفعلا الاسلام الى زوال*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *تحدث القديس يوستين الشهيد في القرن الثاني عن إنسان الخطية بكونه إنسان الارتداد الذي ينطق بما هو ضد العليّ، ويتجاسر بارتكاب أعمال شريرة ضد المسيحيين.
> 
> ويقول القديس إيريناؤس: [مع كونه لصًا ومرتدًا يهتم أن يُعبد كإله، ومع كونه عبدًا مجردُا، يرغب في إقامة نفسه ملكًا. وإذ يحمل قوة إبليس يأتي لا كملك بار خاضع لله وإنما كإنسان مقاوم، فيه يتركز كل ارتداد شيطاني، مخادعًا الناس بأنه الله.]
> 
> ...



*أشكرك يارب 
أشكرك يا مونيكا 57 على التعليق و المشاركة و الاستطلاع و التقييم السكر*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

*يا ربى 139 مشاهد و 10 استطلاعات بس
ياإلهى 
:36_1_4:
*​


----------



## M.C (24 يونيو 2011)

*أنا حســب دراستـي وبصفتي كمسيحي والحمد للرب ، لا أرى بأن محمد والمسلمين هم أضداد المسيـح 

الذي تكلم عنهم الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله .

بل نحن ننتظر قوة أكبـر من قوة المسلمين وكوارث سترتكب بحقنا أبشـع من الذي نتوقعه .

هذا رأي الخاص طبعاً . . . سـلام ونعمة 
*


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2011)

المسيح اتى ليخلص جميع الناس ومحمد منهم لا اعداء للرب 

والرب نفسه لا يتخذ  اعداء  بل اتى  لخلاص الوثني والكافر والمسلم واليهودي 

بالنسبة له نحن بشر ضعفاء بدون استثنا واكرر اتى لخلاص الجميع

ومنهم الغلبان روحياً محمد,,


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يونيو 2011)

منذ ان جاء الاسلام وهو يحارب المسيحية بكل الطرق ولكن رغم هذه الحروب والاضطهاد زاد انتشار المسيحية وسوف يزداد اكثر واكثر لان المسيحية هى امل البشرية


----------



## النهيسى (24 يونيو 2011)

تم التصويت
شكرا جداا​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2011)

*رجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء *
*الى*
أخوتي *المباركين*

*لا تعطوا الفرصة للذين يقاومون الحق*
*في جر ارجلكم الى تشتيت الحق بمشاركات مستفزة*

*كما حصل في ردودكم على ديدات العصر*

*لقد تم حذف مشاركته وجميع الردود عليها*​


----------



## اليعازر (24 يونيو 2011)

*تمّ التصويت​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2011)

*طبعا الإنسان المقاوم لملكوت السيد المسيح هو محمد نبي الإسلام .... 
1- أتى بإله من صنع يديه لا أصل له ولا كتاب أنبئ به, وهو "الله" إله الإسلام
2- أسم "محمد" لم يكن أسما دارجا فى الشعب العربي, فقبل محمد لم نعثر إلا على أثنين تسميا بهذا الأسم, حيث أنه أسم مشتق من السيريانية ويعنى "البارقليط" مع بعض التحريف, ومحمد تسمى قثم عند ولادته, لكن عشيرة قريش, وخاصة خديجة وابن عمها نوفل,  الصقا به هذا الأسم بعد مولده ليعداه ليكون النبي الشبيه بالآلهة فى جنس العرب

وها قد حانت وقربت نهايته 

مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ؟ هَذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالاِبْنَ (1يو  2 :  22)
وهنا يتكلم الوحى عن اليهود والمسلمين

وَرَأَيْتُ مِنْ فَمِ التِّنِّينِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ الْوَحْشِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ النَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ، ثَلاَثَةَ أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ شِبْهَ ضَفَادِعَ، (رؤ  16 :  13)

فَقُبِضَ عَلَى الْوَحْشِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ مَعَهُ، الصَّانِعُ قُدَّامَهُ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي بِهَا أَضَلَّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوا سِمَةَ الْوَحْشِ والَّذِينَ سَجَدُوا لِصُورَتِهِ. وَطُرِحَ الاِثْنَانِ حَيَّيْنِ إِلَى بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِالْكِبْرِيتِ (رؤ  19 :  20)

وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ (رؤ  20 :  10)  *


----------



## Alcrusader (24 يونيو 2011)

*لي رأي خاص بهذا الموضوع. محمد أساس هذه الديانة/بدعة. 
هذه ستكون ديانة الوحش والنبي الكذاب الذي سيأتي (المهدي؟)
إن الإسلام إلى زوال، ولكن هناك شئ ما يدفعني الى التفكير مرتين، فالكتاب المقدس يقول في تلك الأيام، أتباع المسيح، الذين ما يزالوا يؤمنون به، سيكونوا قليلين ومضطهدين...
إذاً هل هو الإسلام، أو دين / بدعة أخرى ستكون وراء تلك الاضطهادات.*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

*عايزين أكثر عدد من التصويت
بجد الموضوع مهم 
ياريت لو حد يعرف حد يقول له  عشان كلنا نقدر نكون فكرة جيدة مع بعض *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

M.C قال:


> *أنا حســب دراستـي وبصفتي كمسيحي والحمد للرب ، لا أرى بأن محمد والمسلمين هم أضداد المسيـح
> 
> الذي تكلم عنهم الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله .
> 
> ...



مستنى إيه أكثر من إن واحد يفجر نفسه فيك !!!!!!
مستنى إيه أكتر من إن واحد يخطف بنتك أو زوجتك أو أمك !!!!!!
مستنى إيه أكتر من إن واحد محلل دمك و مالك و عرضك !!!!!!
مستنى إيه أكتر من إنه واحد يذبحك بدم بارد !!!!!!
مستنى إيه أكثر من التعذيب فى المعتقلات !!!!!!
مستنى إيه أكثر من قطع الرقاب و الايدى و الارجل و الأذن !!!!!
مستنى إيه قنبلة نوويه مثلا و لا إيه !!!!!!!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> المسيح اتى ليخلص جميع الناس ومحمد منهم لا اعداء للرب
> 
> والرب نفسه لا يتخذ  اعداء  بل اتى  لخلاص الوثني والكافر والمسلم واليهودي
> 
> ...



*يا كليمو يا صديقى ما تقولش على محمد غلبان
لا مش غلبان 
فيه ناس كتير بتقع فى خطايا كثير بل و عبيد لهذه الخطايا مثلى أنا و مثل كثيرين و لكننا نحاول جاهدين التوبة و نصلى بعضنا لأجل بعض لنصل جميعنا الى العشرة الحقيقية مع السيد المسيح 

و لكن الويل ثم الويل لمن تأتى بواسطته العثرات
و ما فعله محمد ليس عثرات 
بل جريمة فى حق البشرية و هذه الجريمة كانت عن عمد و عن إصرار و عن ترصد لم يحاول حتى فى أى مرحلة من مراحل حياته التوبه عنها 
لم تكن جريمته فقط فى حق من إتبعه إنما أيضا فى فكرنا المسيحى نحو الاله
كثير من المفاهيم المسيحية تشوهت بسببه 
و عندى إستعداد كامل لسرد الكثير و الكثير
ما تقولش عليه غلبان 
دا يستحق أكبرعقاب 
إنا إن إنهيت حياتى على الأرض نهاية صالحة و ذهبت مع المسيح الى الفردوس ثم بعد ذلك الى ملكوت السموات
لن أرتاح إلا بعد أن أرى هذا الرجل يعذب حى فى النار الأبدية و أرى عذابه بعينى
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> منذ ان جاء الاسلام وهو يحارب المسيحية بكل الطرق ولكن رغم هذه الحروب والاضطهاد زاد انتشار المسيحية وسوف يزداد اكثر واكثر لان المسيحية هى امل البشرية



*شكرا جزيلا على مشاركتك 
المهم تم التصويت و لا لأة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> تم التصويت
> شكرا جداا​



شكرا شكرا 
إذهب و إدعوا الآخرين​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *تمّ التصويت​*



شكرا شكرا 
إذهب و إدعوا الآخرين​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طبعا الإنسان المقاوم لملكوت السيد المسيح هو محمد نبي الإسلام ....
> 1- أتى بإله من صنع يديه لا أصل له ولا كتاب أنبئ به, وهو "الله" إله الإسلام
> 2- أسم "محمد" لم يكن أسما دارجا فى الشعب العربي, فقبل محمد لم نعثر إلا على أثنين تسميا بهذا الأسم, حيث أنه أسم مشتق من السيريانية ويعنى "البارقليط" مع بعض التحريف, ومحمد تسمى قثم عند ولادته, لكن عشيرة قريش, وخاصة خديجة وابن عمها نوفل,  الصقا به هذا الأسم بعد مولده ليعداه ليكون النبي الشبيه بالآلهة فى جنس العرب
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مشاركتك الفعالة
و التقييم اللى زى السكر
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

Alcrusader قال:


> *لي رأي خاص بهذا الموضوع. محمد أساس هذه الديانة/بدعة.
> هذه ستكون ديانة الوحش والنبي الكذاب الذي سيأتي (المهدي؟)
> إن الإسلام إلى زوال، ولكن هناك شئ ما يدفعني الى التفكير مرتين، فالكتاب المقدس يقول في تلك الأيام، أتباع المسيح، الذين ما يزالوا يؤمنون به، سيكونوا قليلين ومضطهدين...
> إذاً هل هو الإسلام، أو دين / بدعة أخرى ستكون وراء تلك الاضطهادات.*



*من هذا المهدى الذى تتكلم عنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
و ما معنى كلمة قليلين يعنى 10 و لا 100 و لا مليون و لا 100 مليون و لا 1000مليون
الحقيقة فيه نظرية هامة إسمها النظرية النسبية

يعنى لو العالم كله 6000مليون و تم إضطهاد مثلا 500 مليون منهم
فهنا ال 500 مليون يعتبروا قليلين 
لأنهم = 6000/500 = 0.083 = 8.3%
و دول يعتبروا قليلين جدا 
إيه رأيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بل و يصلون فى العدد الى *ربع العالم*




*العدد لا يُؤثر على قضاء الله *

*لقد نجا من كانوا في الفلك ... ثمانية أنفس ... وهلك الجميع *

*إسمعي ما يًُفرح من كلمة الله *
رومية 11 : 4 ​لَكِنْ مَاذَا يَقُولُ لَهُ الْوَحْيُ *أَبْقَيْتُ لِنَفْسِي* سَبْعَةَ آلاَفِ رَجُلٍ *لَمْ يُحْنوا رُكْبَةً لِبَعْلٍ. *

​*من يقول أنهم ربع العالم ستجد منهم كثيرين تعرفوا على المسيح *

*وعندنا منهم عينات في المنتدي *




+إيرينى+ قال:


> سفر الرؤيا : 6
> [Q-BIBLE]7. وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الرَّابِعَ، سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ الْحَيَوَانِ الرَّابِعِ قَائِلاً: «هَلُمَّ وَانْظُرْ!»[/Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE]
> 8... وَالْجُوعِ وَالْمَوْتِ *وَبِوُحُوشِ* الأَرْضِ.[/Q-BIBLE]


 
*هل هو الجوع *
*هل هو الموت *
*هل هو وحوش البرية !!*




+إيرينى+ قال:


> هل محمد هو ضد المسيح *أم ننتظر آخر* ؟؟


 
*هذه العبارة قالها المعمدان حين شك وتحير في أمر المسيح *

*لا تشكي ولا تتحيري *

*إننا ننتظر المسيح لأخذنا لبيت الآب *

*ولن يَحدث شئ من النبوات المذكورة في سفر الرؤيا *

تسالونيكي الثانية 2 : 3 - 9 ​لاَ يَخْدَعَنَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ عَلَى طَرِيقَةٍ مَا، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِنْ لَمْ يَأْتِ الاِرْتِدَادُ أَوَّلاً، *وَيُسْتَعْلَنَ إِنْسَانُ الْخَطِيَّةِ،* ابْنُ الْهَلاَكِ،الْمُقَاوِمُ وَالْمُرْتَفِعُ عَلَى كُلِّ مَا يُدْعَى إِلَهاً أَوْ مَعْبُوداً، *حَتَّى إِنَّهُ يَجْلِسُ* فِي هَيْكَلِ اللهِ كَإِلَهٍ مُظْهِراً نَفْسَهُ أَنَّهُ إِلَهٌ.
وَالآنَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَا يَحْجِزُ حَتَّى *يُسْتَعْلَنَ فِي وَقْتِهِ*.
لأَنَّ سِرَّ الإِثْمِ الآنَ يَعْمَلُ فَقَطْ، *إِلَى أَنْ يُرْفَعَ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ الَّذِي يَحْجِزُ* الآنَ،
وَحِينَئِذٍ سَيُسْتَعْلَنُ الأَثِيمُ، الَّذِي الرَّبُّ يُبِيدُهُ بِنَفْخَةِ فَمِهِ، وَيُبْطِلُهُ بِظُهُورِ مَجِيئِهِ.
الَّذِي مَجِيئُهُ بِعَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ، *بِكُلِّ قُوَّةٍ، وَبِآيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ كَاذِبَةٍ،*
​*إلا بعد ترك الكنيسة ( جماعة المؤمنين المفديين ) للأرض *
تسالونيكي الاولى 4 : 17 ​ثُمَّ نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ الْبَاقِينَ *سَنُخْطَفُ جَمِيعاً* مَعَهُمْ فِي السُّحُبِ 
*لِمُلاَقَاةِ الرَّبِّ فِي الْهَوَاءِ،* وَهَكَذَا *نَكُونُ كُلَّ حِينٍ مَعَ الرَّبِّ*. ​
يوحنا 14 : 2 ، 3​فِي *بَيْتِ أَبِي* مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. أَنَا أَمْضِي *لأعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً* 
وَإِنْ مَضَيْتُ وَأَعْدَدْتُ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً *آتِي أَيْضاً وَآخُذُكُمْ إِلَيَّ* حَتَّى حَيْثُ *أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً*

​*إخوتي الأحباء *
*دعونا لا نستبق الأحداث *
*وننتظر الرب بفرح دون الإرتباك بالأحداث المستقبلة *

*دعوتنا من الله ومهمتنا ... أن نُخلص النفوس الضالة *


----------



## نونوس14 (24 يونيو 2011)

*كل كلامك صح يا ايرينى*
*انا متفقة معاكى جدا*
*هو فعلا نبى كذاب وضد السيد المسيح*
*كل حاجة كان بيعملها واتباعه دلوقتى بيعملوها بتقول انهم بيعارضوا السيد المسيح والمسيحيين فى كل حاجة لمجرد انهم يخلوا الاسلام هو دين اكبر عدد من الناس فى العالم كله حتى لو بقتل الناس وبالسيف بالذات*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عايزين أكثر عدد من التصويت*


 
*وما فائدة التصويت أخت إيريني *

*التصويت لن يُغيِّر المكتوب *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 يونيو 2011)

Alcrusader قال:


> *لي رأي خاص بهذا الموضوع. محمد أساس هذه الديانة/بدعة.
> هذه ستكون ديانة الوحش والنبي الكذاب الذي سيأتي (المهدي؟)
> إن الإسلام إلى زوال، ولكن هناك شئ ما يدفعني الى التفكير مرتين، فالكتاب المقدس يقول في تلك الأيام، أتباع المسيح، الذين ما يزالوا يؤمنون به، سيكونوا قليلين ومضطهدين...
> إذاً هل هو الإسلام، أو دين / بدعة أخرى ستكون وراء تلك الاضطهادات.*



*هايكون اضطهاد ايه اكتر من اللى موجود هذه الايام
واى دين اوبدعة جديدة ممكن تظهر ويكون لها شعبية وبالسيف اكتر من الاسلام *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *العدد لا يُؤثر على قضاء الله *
> 
> *لقد نجا من كانوا في الفلك ... ثمانية أنفس ... وهلك الجميع *
> 
> ...


 
*# ................ #*
*أنا لا أستبق الأحداث *
*و لا أرتبك نهائيا*
*و لا أؤمن بأننا سنرفع على السحاب ثم يأتى ضد المسيح *
*معلش ما تزعلش منى*
*هذا الكلام غريب على *
*و بعدين وحوش الأرض زى إيه مثلا : القنابل ....المتفجرات *
*و بعدين إنت ليه مسحت كلمة السيف*​ 
*أما عن الاستطلاع *
*فهذا مهم لنا جميعا*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *كل كلامك صح يا ايرينى*
> *انا متفقة معاكى جدا*
> *هو فعلا نبى كذاب وضد السيد المسيح*
> *كل حاجة كان بيعملها واتباعه دلوقتى بيعملوها بتقول انهم بيعارضوا السيد المسيح والمسيحيين فى كل حاجة لمجرد انهم يخلوا الاسلام هو دين اكبر عدد من الناس فى العالم كله حتى لو بقتل الناس وبالسيف بالذات*



*شكرا يا نونوس 14 على مشاركتك و على التصويت و التشجيع و التقييم السكر*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *وما فائدة التصويت أخت إيريني *
> 
> *التصويت لن يُغيِّر المكتوب *



*مش فاهمة يعنى إيه التصويت لن يغير المكتوب ؟ *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *هايكون اضطهاد ايه اكتر من اللى موجود هذه الايام
> واى دين اوبدعة جديدة ممكن تظهر ويكون لها شعبية وبالسيف اكتر من الاسلام *



*أيوة كدة 
قولى له*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لن أرتاح إلا بعد *
> 
> *أن أرى هذا الرجل يعذب حى فى النار الأبدية و أرى عذابه بعينى*


 
*إذا كنتِ مؤمنة *

*والمسيح ساكن في قلبك بالروح القدس *

*مش هيكون عندك مشاعر الإنتقام والتشفي *

*لما تشوفي المسيح مش هتحولي عينك عنه *

*مجد السما ... هيغنيكي ... عن النظر للنار ومن فيها *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

*عايزين تصويت أكتر من كدة
مش معقولة 351 مشاهدة 
و 21 تصويت بس*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *إذا كنتِ مؤمنة *
> 
> *والمسيح ساكن في قلبك بالروح القدس *
> 
> ...



*كيف تقول هذا الكلام

هذه ليست مشاعر تشفى هذا طلب للعدل السمائى فقط
و أقرأ بنفسك من طلب من الاله العدل الالهى 

[Q-BIBLE]9. وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الْخَامِسَ، رَأَيْتُ تَحْتَ الْمَذْبَحِ نُفُوسَ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ الشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُمْ،
10. وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟»
11. فَأُعْطُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ ثِيَاباً بِيضاً، وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا زَمَاناً يَسِيراً أَيْضاً حَتَّى يَكْمَلَ الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُمْ، وَإِخْوَتُهُمْ أَيْضاً، الْعَتِيدُونَ أَنْ يُقْتَلُوا مِثْلَهُمْ.[/Q-BIBLE]

انظر بنفسك ماذا فعل هذا الرجل فى العالم حتى بعد مماته
ألا تطلب عدلا

*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و لا أؤمن بأننا سنرفع على السحاب ثم يأتى ضد المسيح *
> ​


​*أورت لكِ الآيات *

*فلماذا لا تؤمني ... الموضوع مش إختياري *

*وإليكِ الآيات مرة أخرى فكري فيها :*​تسالونيكي الاولى 4 : 17 ​ثُمَّ نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ الْبَاقِينَ *سَنُخْطَفُ جَمِيعاً* مَعَهُمْ فِي السُّحُبِ 
*لِمُلاَقَاةِ الرَّبِّ فِي الْهَوَاءِ،* وَهَكَذَا *نَكُونُ كُلَّ حِينٍ مَعَ الرَّبِّ*. ​يوحنا 14 : 2 ، 3​فِي *بَيْتِ أَبِي* مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. أَنَا أَمْضِي *لأعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً* 
وَإِنْ مَضَيْتُ وَأَعْدَدْتُ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً *آتِي أَيْضاً وَآخُذُكُمْ إِلَيَّ* حَتَّى حَيْثُ *أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً*
​​ *الكلام ده مش بتاعي ... ده نص صريح في الكتاب مع ذكر الشاهد ولكِ أن تتحققي بنفسك *





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معلش ما تزعلش منى*​


 
*طبعًا الكلام يزعلني *

*علشان لما بنكتب كلام بنوثقة بآيات من الكتاب *

*ولا ُنبدي آراء الناس *





+إيرينى+ قال:


> ​*هذا الكلام غريب على *
> ​


​*وما سر الغرابة فيه *

*ده كلام موجد في الكتاب *​ 



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و بعدين إنت ليه مسحت كلمة السيف*​


 
*لم أمسحها لكن *

*لم ُأعلق عليها ... لأنها معتقدات الآخر ولا أتعرض لها *

*غالي عليَّ كلام الكتاب ... ووعود المسيح ... وثقتي فيما قال *


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هذا طلب للعدل السمائى فقط*


 
*أنا أعلم وأثق ... أن الله يصنع العدل *

*لذلك لا ُأطالبه بذلك *



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *انظر بنفسك ماذا فعل هذا الرجل فى العالم حتى بعد مماته*
> *ألا تطلب عدلا*


 
*المؤمن ليس ديانا للناس *

*يوجد من يُدين ... لست بلا خطية لأحكم على الخاطي *

*لكن يوجد القدوس من يحكم دائمًا بالعدل *

*لم يطلب هذا واحد من الرسل *

*فهل أطلبه أنا ! *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *أورت لكِ الآيات *
> 
> *فلماذا لا تؤمني ... الموضوع مش إختياري *
> 
> ...



*أرجوك تهدأ قليلا إحنا إخوات و بنتكلم ...أوكيه
أنا كمان قرأت التفاسير لهذه الآيه 
و هى تخص يوم القيامة 
و ليس قبل مجىء ضد المسيح

و إليك التفسير من موقع 
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/tesaloniky4.htm
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/1Thessalonians/4

و كلا الموقعين تابعين لمنتدانا
و كلاهما أجمع فيه المفسرين أن هذا اليوم هو يوم القيامة و ليس قبل مجىء ضد المسيح

*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة كدة *
> *قولى له*


 
*تقول لمين كده !*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *تقول لمين كده !*



لـ Alcrusader
*صاحب المشاركة رقم 22*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

*fredyyy باين عليه زعل بجد*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*في الآية بأتكلم عن ماذا سيفعله الرب مع المؤمنين *

*ولا أتكلم عن ضد المسيح *


----------



## المفدى بالدم (24 يونيو 2011)

*الرائعه ايرينى *

*فى الحقيقه كنت قد تركت الاسلاميات والحوارات منذ عدة اشهر*

*ولكن روعه موضوعك وسؤالك الجميل اعاد الى حنين فى نفسى للعودة للحوار *

*لست هنا محاورا *

*ولكن لاعرض فقط بعض الايات التى تتكلم عن ضد المسيح *

*لنصل الى نتيجه للاستطلاع لابد ان نعرف من هو ضد المسيح* 

*ضد المسيح* 

*من هو ضد المسيح ؟؟؟*

*لنرى بعض الايات الكتابيه التى تكلمت عن ضد المسيح ونرى من هو ضد المسيح ثم نضع محمد نبى الاسلام المزعوم فى ضوء هذه الايات *

*1)ايو7:1*

*لأَنَّهُ قَدْ دَخَلَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ مُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرُونَ، لاَ يَعْتَرِفُونَ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ آتِيًا فِي الْجَسَدِ. هذَا هُوَ الْمُضِلُّ، وَالضِّدُّ لِلْمَسِيحِ.*

*من هذه الايه نستنتج ان ضد المسيح هو من ينكر تجسد المسيح وانههو كلمه الله المتجسد النازل لخلاص البشر *

*2)1 يو 22:2*

*مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالابْنَ.*

*من هذه الايه نرى ان ضد المسيح الكذاب ابن ابليس هو من ينكرالاقانيم*


*3)  2بط1:2*

*وَلكِنْ، كَانَ أَيْضًا فِي الشَّعْبِ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ، كَمَا سَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ أَيْضًا مُعَلِّمُونَ كَذَبَةٌ، الَّذِينَ يَدُسُّونَ بِدَعَ هَلاَكٍ. وَإِذْ هُمْ يُنْكِرُونَ الرَّبَّ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُمْ، يَجْلِبُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ هَلاَكًا سَرِيعًا.*

*من هذه الايه نستنتج ان الانبياء الكذبه ينكرون الرب الذى اشتراهم بالدم والصلب ويدسون بدع هلاك *


*بكلمات بسيطه لو لخصنا محمد ونبوته الكاذبه سنجد الاتى*

*محمد انكر لاهوت المسيح *

*وانكرايضا تجسد الاله الكلمه *

*محمد انكر الاقانيم *

*محمد ابتدع بدع هلاك بتحليل الفواحش وممارسه كل الرذائل باوامر من جبريل المزعوم*

*من ثلاثه ايات فقط استطيع ان اقول انمحمد هو ضد المسيح ولكنهناك اضدادكثيرين للمسيح كما تخبرنا كلمه الله فى رساله يوحنا الرسول الاولى18:2* 

*أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ هِيَ السَّاعَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ. وَكَمَا سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّ ضِدَّ الْمَسِيحِ يَأْتِي، قَدْ صَارَ الآنَ أَضْدَادٌ لِلْمَسِيحِ كَثِيرُونَ. مِنْ هُنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهَا السَّاعَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ.*

*فى الجزءالثانى من سؤالك*

*  اسمحى لى ان اقول رايى بمحبه *

*بدلا من ان انتظر ضد المسيح سوف انتظر المسيح نفسه*

* فلا يعنينى ضد المسيح ان كنت مسيحيا حقيقيا *

*ولا احتاج علامه كبيرة لمجيئه *

* فقط احاول ان احيا بامانه وانتظر قدومه الثانى *

*يبارك الرب حياتك *

*وتحيه مملؤة بالمحبه والتقدير لتعبك ومجهودك الاكثر من رائع*
*صلى من اجلى *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *في الآية بأتكلم عن ماذا سيفعله الرب مع المؤمنين *
> 
> *ولا أتكلم عن ضد المسيح *



*قصدك يعنى إنى أطمن خالص 
مش كدة
أعتقد دا قصدك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> *الرائعه ايرينى *
> 
> *فى الحقيقه كنت قد تركت الاسلاميات والحوارات منذ عدة اشهر*
> 
> ...


*كلامك رائع و عجبنى
بس أنا حطيت العنوان دا للموضوع للفت الانتباه فقط 
و الدليل على كدة عدد المشاهدات ففى خلال أقل من 12 ساعة وصل الى 422 مشاهدة
ديه ما حصلتش فى ولا موضوع من موضوعاتى
فحبيت بس أعمل عنوان رنان
لكنى أنا لا أنتظر ضد المسيح 
بل أنا دائما أضع موتى أمام عينى يوميا
*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *fredyyy** باين عليه زعل بجد*


 
*أنا مش زعلان منك *

*لكن زعلان على كتابتك كلمة لا أامن ... عن أمر ورد ذكره في الكتاب المقدس *

*أنا لا ُأجيب بما يدور في رأسي *

*لكن الآيات الكتابية ُتجيبك *

*أنتِ أمام الله وآياته *

*ولستِ أما كلماتي *


----------



## المفدى بالدم (24 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كلامك رائع و عجبنى*
> *بس أنا حطيت العنوان دا للموضوع للفت الانتباه فقط *
> *و الدليل على كدة عدد المشاهدات ففى خلال أقل من 12 ساعة وصل الى 422 مشاهدة*
> *ديه ما حصلتش فى ولا موضوع من موضوعاتى*
> ...


 
*اوك يا سيادة الصحفيه صاحبه العناوين الرنانه *

*كنت قاعد وساكت فى حالى *

*هتفتحى على فتحه وترجعينى للحوار تانى*

*انا باحملك المسئوليه كامله  ههههههههه*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *أنا مش زعلان منك *
> 
> *لكن زعلان على كتابتك كلمة لا أامن ... عن أمر ورد ذكره في الكتاب المقدس *
> 
> ...





*أنا قولت
لا أؤمن بأننا سنرفع على السحاب ثم يأتى ضد المسيح

و كتبت لك فى المشاركة رقم 45 
السبب فى ذلك " أقصد التفاسير "
إيه اللى يزعل فى كدة

إنت بتقول أنا أمام الله و آياته 
فأنا أؤمن بكلام إلهنا 
لكن لا أؤمن بتفسيرك هذا
قول لى جايب منين التفسير دا 
من غير زعل ​*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2011)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> *اوك يا سيادة الصحفيه صاحبه العناوين الرنانه *
> 
> *كنت قاعد وساكت فى حالى *
> 
> ...



*شفت بأة العنواين الرنانة عملت إيه
رجعتك تانى للحوارات 
مين كان يقول*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2011)

*معلش يا جماعة أنا تعبت 
و داخلة أنام
عشان كمان إبنى سخن شويه و ح أروح أبرده ههههههه
باى 
الى لقاء غدا بإذن الرب يسوع
:big37:
​*


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *قول لى جايب منين التفسير دا *​


 

*عندما أذكر آية فهذا ليس تفسيرًا *

*ولو مش عاوزة تروحي السما ذي بقية المؤمنين *

*براحتك الموضوع مش إجبار ... دون الدخول في أي نقاش *


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *​*​​​
> *عشان كمان إبنى سخن شويه و ح أروح أبرده ههههههه*
> *باى *​


 
*سلامت إبنك *

*طمنينا عليه ... إلي الغد إن شاء الله *


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2011)

*فقط للتذكرة *

*الفقرة 4 من قانون القسم* 





> عدم السطو على مواضيع الغير و طرح أسئلة فيها.
> لكل شخص سؤاله و موضوعه الخاص به.



 
*رجاء الإلتزام *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> ماشي بس المعروف إن آباء و أجداد محمد كانوا عبادة الاصنام أزاي بيتكلموا عن نبي من عند الله وهما مش بيعبدوا الله
> واخ صوت صارخ قال أن معني كلمة البارقليط محمد



*أين قلت هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
نطق كلمة "البارقليط" فى السريانية قريب من كلمة "مُحمد" فأخذت قريش الكلمة وقالت أن نبيا سيأتى منهم أسمه "محمد" فخذلهم إله القرآن وقال أنه "أحمد"
وعلى العموم هذه النقطة خارج سياق الموضوع .... فلن نناقشها هنا لعدم التشتيت*


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 يونيو 2011)

محمد​ 
هل هو نببى كذاب ام ننتظر اخر​ 

محمد انطبقت عليه جميع نبؤات الرب يسوع ولكن
هناك معجزات يجب ان نراها حتى نصدق انه المقصود

########​ 
​ تم تحرير  الفقرة الإفتراضية بواسطة المشرف


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يونيو 2011)

أضداد المسيح كثيرون ، ومنهم هذا الضد

ولا يعلم بوجود آخر ، من عدمه ، إلاَّ الله وحده


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> محمد​
> هل هو نببى كذاب ام ننتظر اخر​
> 
> محمد انطبقت عليه جميع نبؤات الرب يسوع ولكن
> ...



مركز معايا فى المشاركة رقم 1 
و لا مش واخد بالك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أضداد المسيح كثيرون ، ومنهم هذا الضد
> 
> ولا يعلم بوجود آخر ، من عدمه ، إلاَّ الله وحده



بس هذا الضد بالذات مختلف عن الباقى
حالة خاصة يعنى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 يونيو 2011)

*رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 
الفصل الثاني

1 يا أولادي، أكتب إليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا. وإن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب، يسوع المسيح البار

2 وهو كفارة لخطايانا . ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضا

3 وبهذا نعرف أننا قد عرفناه: إن حفظنا وصاياه

4 من قال: قد عرفته وهو لا يحفظ وصاياه، فهو كاذب وليس الحق فيه

5 وأما من حفظ كلمته، فحقا في هذا قد تكملت محبة الله. بهذا نعرف أننا فيه

6 من قال: إنه ثابت فيه ينبغي أنه كما سلك ذاك هكذا يسلك هو أيضا

7 أيها الإخوة، لست أكتب إليكم وصية جديدة، بل وصية قديمة كانت عندكم من البدء. الوصية القديمة هي الكلمة التي سمعتموها من البدء

8 أيضا وصية جديدة أكتب إليكم، ما هو حق فيه وفيكم: أن الظلمة قد مضت، والنور الحقيقي الآن يضيء

9 من قال: إنه في النور وهو يبغض أخاه، فهو إلى الآن في الظلمة

10 من يحب أخاه يثبت في النور وليس فيه عثرة

11 وأما من يبغض أخاه فهو في الظلمة، وفي الظلمة يسلك، ولا يعلم أين يمضي، لأن الظلمة أعمت عينيه

12 أكتب إليكم أيها الأولاد، لأنه قد غفرت لكم الخطايا من أجل اسمه

13 أكتب إليكم أيها الآباء، لأنكم قد عرفتم الذي من البدء. أكتب إليكم أيها الأحداث ، لأنكم قد غلبتم الشرير. أكتب إليكم أيها الأولاد، لأنكم قد عرفتم الآب

14 كتبت إليكم أيها الآباء، لأنكم قد عرفتم الذي من البدء. كتبت إليكم أيها الأحداث ، لأنكم أقوياء، وكلمة الله ثابتة فيكم، وقد غلبتم الشرير

15 لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التي في العالم. إن أحب أحد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب

16 لأن كل ما في العالم : شهوة الجسد، وشهوة العيون، وتعظم المعيشة، ليس من الآب بل من العالم

17 والعالم يمضي وشهوته ، وأما الذي يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت إلى الأبد

18 أيها الأولاد هي الساعة الأخيرة. وكما سمعتم أن ضد المسيح يأتي، قد صار الآن أضداد للمسيح كثيرون. من هنا نعلم أنها الساعة الأخيرة

19 منا خرجوا، لكنهم لم يكونوا منا، لأنهم لو كانوا منا لبقوا معنا. لكن ليظهروا أنهم ليسوا جميعهم منا

20 وأما أنتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء

21 لم أكتب إليكم لأنكم لستم تعلمون الحق، بل لأنكم تعلمونه، وأن كل كذب ليس من الحق

22 من هو الكذاب، إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح؟ هذا هو ضد المسيح، الذي ينكر الآب والابن

23 كل من ينكر الابن ليس له الآب أيضا، ومن يعترف بالابن فله الآب أيضا

24 أما أنتم فما سمعتموه من البدء فليثبت إذا فيكم. إن ثبت فيكم ما سمعتموه من البدء، فأنتم أيضا تثبتون في الابن وفي الآب

25 وهذا هو الوعد الذي وعدنا هو به: الحياة الأبدية

26 كتبت إليكم هذا عن الذين يضلونكم

27 وأما أنتم فالمسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم، ولا حاجة بكم إلى أن يعلمكم أحد، بل كما تعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء، وهي حق وليست كذبا. كما علمتكم تثبتون فيه

28 والآن أيها الأولاد ، اثبتوا فيه، حتى إذا أظهر يكون لنا ثقة، ولا نخجل منه في مجيئه

29 إن علمتم أنه بار هو ، فاعلموا أن كل من يصنع البر مولود منه





نرجو أن يظهر الحق إلى الجميع قبل فوات الأوان....   *


----------



## عبير الورد (25 يونيو 2011)

محمد جمع الصفتين , فهو نبي كذاب وضد المسيح
موضوع رائع وتفسيرك للشعار الاسلامي واللون الاخضر عجبني


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يونيو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *إنسان الخطية أبن الهلاك، المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يدعي إلهاً أو معبوداً. حتي أنه يجلس في هيكل الله كإله، مظهراً نفسه أنه إله " (2تس2: 3، 4).
> هل تعتقدين أن هذه الآية عن ضد المسيح تحققت فى رسول الإسلام؟
> ​*




*لا طبعا هذه الايه تخص ضد المسيح في اخر الزمان وليس محمد

مع ان محمد ضد المسيح ولكن ليس هو المذكور في  هذه الايات وليس هو من سوف ياتي في اخر الزمان
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> نعم أعتقد ذلك
> محمد مقاوم و مرتفع على كل ما يدعى إلها أو معبودا
> 
> 
> ...



*محمد هو ضد المسيح حسب هذه الاية 

"من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح؟ ذلك هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن" (1 يو 2: 22)،

ولكن محمد ليس هو ضد المسيح الذي سوف يظهر في اواخر الايام حسب هذه الاية
إنسان الخطية أبن الهلاك، المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يدعي إلهاً أو معبوداً. حتي أنه يجلس في هيكل الله كإله، مظهراً نفسه أنه إله " (2تس2: 3، 4).*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يونيو 2011)

*عاوز اوضح شي مهم

"وكما سمعتم بأن ضد المسيح سيأتي. فقد قام الآن أضداد للمسيح كثيرون" (1 يو 2: 18)،

ضد المسيح هذا شخص غير معلوم سوف ياتي في نهاية الزمان سوف يظهر في اسرائيل ويعلن انه المسيح  المنتظر

ام أضداد للمسيح  دول منهم محمد ومنهم كثيرا 

يجب ان نفرق بين هذا وذلك

بنسبه لكلامي استاذي فريدي

في نظريه بتقول  ان المؤمنين سوف يخطفون قبل ظهور المسيح الدجال وهذا نظريه جديدة  ظهرت في القرن  16 تقريبا

وقبلت انتشار واسع  ولكن كلها مبنيه علي افتراضات  ولا تقبلها الكنائس الرسوليه

الراي السائد هي  استمرار الزوان والحنطة الي نهاية العالم  

اي وجود المؤمنين في الضيقة  حتي نهاية العالم والقايمه العامه بعدها 

تحياتي


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *عاوز اوضح شي مهم*
> 
> *"وكما سمعتم بأن ضد المسيح سيأتي. فقد قام الآن أضداد للمسيح كثيرون" (1 يو 2: 18)،*
> 
> *ضد المسيح هذا شخص غير معلوم سوف ياتي في نهاية الزمان سوف يظهر في اسرائيل ويعلن انه المسيح المنتظر*


 
*و ما هو نهاية الزمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ممكن توضحلي ليه ح يظهر فى اسرائيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2011)

عبير الورد قال:


> محمد جمع الصفتين , فهو نبي كذاب وضد المسيح
> موضوع رائع وتفسيرك للشعار الاسلامي واللون الاخضر عجبني



شكرا جزيلا جدا على تعليقك و اعجابك و طبعا التصويت


----------



## تيمو (26 يونيو 2011)

لا ليس كذلك

محمد قد يكون ، وأعود وأكرر قد يكون نبي كاذب ، مع أنه ليس كذلك ... ولكنه بالتأكيد وقطعاً ‏ليس ضد المسيح ، لأن ضد المسيح سيظهر في منطقة بلاد الشام وتحديداً إسرائيل وقبل مجيء ‏المسيح الثاني ... الضد المذكور في الإنجيل مرتبط بالأزمنة الأخيرة ، ومواصفاته لا تنطبق على ‏محمد بأي شكل من الأشكال

وأخيراً زميلتي ، لا تعطي لمحمد شرعية حتى ولو كانت شرعية سلبية من خلال نصوص إنجيلية ، ‏محمد قد يكون بدعة مسيحية اكتسبت شرعيتها كديانة لاحقاً بعد موته وامتداد نفوذ الإسلام من ‏خلال الفتوحات والحروب ، ولكن قطعاً هو لا تنطبق عليه أي من الوصف الإنجيلي للضد ..‏

بتعرفي إنو فيه بعض الآباء ذهب للقول أن نيرون هو الضد؟ ‏

شكراً


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و ما هو نهاية الزمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟​*
> 
> *ممكن توضحلي ليه ح يظهر فى اسرائيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


 
*من خلال الكتاب المقدس يظهر ترتيب احداث المجي الثاني والوقت الذي يظهر فيه ضد المسيح *

*ترتيب علامات المجيء الثاني*

*ونلاحظ من كلام السيد المسيح العلامات التالية بالترتيب الآتى:*

*أولاً: انتشار الإنجيل فى كل العالم.*

*ثانياً: توبة اليهود وإيمانهم بالسيد المسيح. ( هذا لم يحدث بعد لان اليهود مازالوا يحاولون بناء الهيكل ولكن بعد البناء سوف يعرف اليهود ان الذي اتي هو المسيح المنتظر سوف يؤمن اليهود بالمسيح *

*ثالثاً: النهضة الروحية الهائلة التى تترتب على هذا الحدث، الذى هو توبة اليهود وإيمانهم بالسيد المسيح. وايضا لم يحدث هذا بهد *

*رابعاً: ظهور الوحش والوحش ليس حيوان لكنه إنسان سوف يدّعى إنه هو المسيح. بعد هذا يظهر ضد المسيح القديس هيبوليتس أن ضد المسيح سيكون يهوديًا، ويحدد أنه من سبط دان[19]، ويشترك القديس إيريناؤس معه في ذات الرأي[20].كما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [يبدو لي أن الشعب الإسرائيلي الجسداني سيظن أن النبوة تتحقق (في ضد المسيح)، القائلة: "خلصنا أيها الرب إلهنا واجمعنا من بين الأمم" (مز 106: 47). تتحقق تحت قيادته وأمام أعين أعدائهم المنظورين هؤلاء الذين سيأسرهم بطريقة منظورة ويقدم المجد المنظور[28].] *

*اي سوف يظهر في اسرائيل ليكمل النبؤات يرى القديسان إيريناؤس وكيرلس الكبير أن ضد المسيح يقوم بتجديد الهيكل اليهودي في أورشليم كمركز لعمله.*


*خامساً: الإرتداد العام الذى سيترتب على ظهور الوحش. وهو إرتداد غير ما نراه فى أيامنا هذه، وسيكون مصحوباً باضطهاد عنيف جداً على المسيحيين. *



*سادساً: عودة أخنوخ Enoch وإيليا اللذين صعدا إلى السماء أحياء؛ سيرجعان إلى الأرض مرة أخرى ويستشهدا. علي يد شد المسيح اذ كان محمد كيف يموتنا علي يدة*
*وتكون جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظيمة التى تُدعى روحياً سدوم ومصر حيث صُلب ربنا أيضاً" (رؤ11: 8) و "مصر" ليست مصر فعلاً بل "تُدعى روحياً" لأن "المدينة العظيمة" حيث صلب الرب على جبل هى أورشليم القدس.. هناك سيُقتل إيليا وأخنوخ. وهذا يعرّفنا أن الوحش سيظهر بالفعل فى أورشليم. *


*سابعاً: الضيق العظيم الذى سيسبق مجيء الرب.*
*فالسيد المسيح يقول أنه سيكون هناك ضيق عظيم لم يحدث مثله منذ بداية العالم:"لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ حِينَئِذٍ ضِيقٌ عَظِيمٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُهُ مُنْذُ ابْتِدَاءِ الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآنَ وَلَنْ يَكُونَ. لو لم تقصّر تلك الأايام لم يخلص جسد ولكن لأجل المختارين تقصّر تلك الأيام" (مت24: 21، 22). ولم يحدث هذا بعد*

*ويلى ذلك أحداث المجيء نفسها، فالمجيء الثانى هو الحدث الثامن فى الترتيب. هناك سبعة علامات للمجئ الثانى ثم أحداث المجئ الثانى نفسها. *

*وكل هذا منذ ظهور ضد المسيح حتي نهاية العالم تحدث في 7 سنين فقط*

*التي هي الضيقه العظيمة *


*هذا الموضوع كبير جدا ممكن نتناقش في نقطة نقطة*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> لا ليس كذلك
> 
> محمد قد يكون ، وأعود وأكرر قد يكون نبي كاذب ، مع أنه ليس كذلك ...




مذا تقصد بهذه الجمله بالتحديد باللون الازرق


----------



## تيمو (26 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> مذا تقصد بهذه الجمله بالتحديد باللون الازرق



لأن محمد وكل السيرة المحمدية والأحاديث المكتوبة والمنقولة عنه وحتى القرآن بشكله الحالي ، ليس ‏من نتاجه ، هو كان قائد عسكري مُحارب واستمال القبائل لتحقيق أهدافه وغاياته وملاحقة أحلامه ‏وطموحاته الأرضية والدينوية ، هو صنيعة بحيرة الراهب وبعد موته أتم المهمة آخرون ، هو لم يكن ‏نبي كاذب ، بل بحيرة الراهب كان ولذلك قضى على مسيلمة الكذّاب لاستمرار دعوته المضادة ‏والمهرطقة للمسيحية ‏

إنتَ لاحظ زمن ظهور محمد ، واربطه بتواريخ الكنيسة والهرطقات التي واجهتها ، ستعرف أن محمد ‏كان أداة لتحقيق نصر على إنفصال الكنائس في ذلك الوقت ...‏

طبعاً هذا رأي وتحليل شخصي قابل للرفض والقبول والنقاش والتطوير ...‏

أهلين عمّي أوريجانوس ، بتمنى ما تكون بعدك زعلان مني ...‏


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يونيو 2011)

*



			أهلين عمّي أوريجانوس ، بتمنى ما تكون بعدك زعلان مني ...‏
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مافيش زعل  اصلا

؛ من هو ضد المسيح كما يتبين من الكتاب المقدس 


ضد المسيح وإسرائيل 

يجمع معظم أباء الكنيسة والدارسين والمفسرين في كل العصور على أن ضد المسيح هو إنسان، شخص يهودي، سيولد كإنسان عادى من رجل وامرأة ثم يدعى بعد ذلك أنه المسيح الحقيقي الذي ينتظره اليهود.



فقد سبق الله ووعد، كما بينا سابقا، بأن نسل المرأة الذي هو نسل إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وداود، الذي هو المسيح سيأتي ليخلص العالم من خلال تجسده، مجيئه بالجسد من بنى إسرائيل " ومنهم المسيح بالجسد ". وقد أنتظر اليهود هذا المسيح القادم، الذي سيولد منهم لمئات السنين، وقد تركز فكرهم لا في خلاصهم من عقوبة الخطية والموت الأبدي، بل تركز في خلاصهم وجمعهم من الأمم وسيطرتهم على العالم وأن يجعلهم يعيشون في سلام وأمان! وفسروا جميع نبوات العهد القديم عن المسيح بصورة حرفية بحتة، كما فعل التدبيريون بعد ذلك ، ولما جاء السيد واشبع الجموع بخمسة خبزات وسمكتين آمنوا أنه هو الآتي " فلما رأى الناس الآية التي صنعها يسوع قالوا أن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الآتي إلى العالم، وأما يسوع فإذ علم انهم مزمعون أن يأتوا ويختطفوه ليجعلوه ملكا انصرف أيضا إلي الجبل وحده... ولما وجدوه في عبر البحر قالوا له يا معلم متى صرت هنا؟ أجابهم يسوع وقال الحق الحق أقول لكم انتم تطلبونني ليس لأنكم رأيتم آيات بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم. اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الإنسان لان هذا الله الأب قد ختمه " (يو 14: 6،15،25-27). وقال أمام بيلاطس البنطى " مملكتي ليس من هذا العالم " (يو36: 18). ولما وجدوا أن دعوته لا تهتم بما يتمنون ويأملون قالوا "ماذا نصنع فان هذا الإنسان يعمل آيات كثيرة أن تركناه هكذا يؤمن الجميع به فيأتي الرومانيون ويأخذون موضعنا وامتنا " (يو47: 11،48). ومن ثم قرروا قتله!! 



ولا يزال اليهود حتى اليوم ينتظرون مجيء المسيح الذي سيحقق لهم توقعاتهم وأحلامهم! فيملك عليهم كابن داود المنتظر ويجمعهم من كل الأمم ويعيد أورشليم إلى ما كانت عليه، بل ويجعلها عاصمة العالم الروحية، وفى الوقت الحالي يتوقعون قرب مجيئه، ويقول بعضهم أنه سيأتي قبل سنة 2000م!! ويقول بعض الربيين أن المسيح المنتظر سيبنى الهيكل، هيكل سليمان، أو ما يسمونه حاليا بالهيكل الثالث، ويعيد تقديم الذبائح الحيوانية عليه كما كانت أيام موسى وسليمان..الخ (ملا 1: 3)! ويقول حاييم ريتشمان رئيس معهد الهيكل في إسرائيل " بصرف النظر عن كون الهيكل سيبنى قبل أو بعد ظهور المسيا، فالشخص الذي سيأتي من نسل داود، الذي سيكون إنساناً تاماً، والذي سيكون أعظم معلم وجد في الوجود، والذي ستكون له القوة المسلمة إليه ليعيد البشرية إلى قيمها الروحية الأصلية ويعيد ربط كل شخص هو المسيا ".



ونتيجة لحلم اليهود هذا وانتظارهم للمسيح " الآخر الذي سيأتي من نفسه " فقد شهد التاريخ اليهودي وشهدت التجمعات اليهودية في أوربا وآسيا منذ القرن الأول الميلادي وخلال العصور الوسطي الكثيرون الذين ادعوا وزعم كل منهم أنه المسيح المنتظر!! وكانت نهايتهم جميعا واحدة وهي الفشل الذريع أو الموت. فقد ظهر في القرن الثاني الميلادي 24 شخصاً يهودياً أدعى كل منهم أنه المسيح المنتظر ومن أشهرهم باركوبه الذي أدعى أنه رئيس الأمة اليهودية وملكها فانحاز إليه اليهود ضد الرومان وانتهى بالهلاك. وفى القرن الثاني عشر ظهر عشرة رجال ادعى كل منهم أنه المسيح، وكان من بين أولئك المسحاء الكذبة " داود الرائي " (1147 م) والتحق بهم عدد غفير من اليهود.. ومات كثيرون منهم بسبب الاضطهادات. وفى عام 1250م ظهر ابراهام أبو العافية، وفى سنة 1502م ظهر أشير لاملين. وكان أشهرهم سبتاي تسيفي الذي أعلن نفسه انه المسيح عام 1664 م، وفى عام 1682م ظهر مردخاى الألماني الذي هرب باتباعه ولم يعرف له مكان. وفى القرن التاسع عشر ظهر في باريس رجل فرنسي ادعى أنه المسيح ولم ينحز إليه إلا عدداً قليل ثم أختفي مع أنصاره!!



ويؤمن اليهود أنه سيظهر فجأة في الهيكل ويجلب السلام لإسرائيل ثم لكل العالم. ويقول الكتاب أن ضد المسيح سيكون له نفس هذه الصفات. فهو مسيح كاذب، وسيأتي باسم نفسه، كما قال السيد المسيح " أنا قد أتيت باسم أبى ولستم تقبلونني أن أتى أخر باسم نفسه فذلك تقبلونه " (يو5: 43). فهو الآخر أو الذي يدعى أنه المسيح، المسيح الكذاب، والذي يسميه الكتاب ضد المسيح. وعبارة ضد المسيح في أصلها اليوناني Anti Christ وتعنى ضد المسيح وأيضا بديل المسيح. وهو إنسان كما كان المسيح أيضا إنساناً، فقد ولد المسيح في ملء الزمان من امرأة وكان مجربا مثلنا في كل شيء بلا خطية (غل4: 4؛ عب15: 4). وهكذا سيكون من يدعى أنه المسيح، المسيح الكاذب، ضد المسيح. فاليهود يتوقعون مسيا من نسل داود وليس ملاك من السماء، ولكن المسيحيين هم الذين يتوقعون المجيء الثاني للرب من السماء (1كو 47: 15). والمسيح الكذاب سيظهر لليهود على أنه المسيا الآتي من نسل داود، الموعود نسل إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، ولن يظهر للمسيحيين على أنه المسيح الآتي ثانية من السماء. ومن ثم يدعوه الكتاب ب " إنسان الخطية ابن الهلاك " (1تس 3: 2). ويبدو أن عبارة إنسان الخطية مع عبارة معصية الخراب التي سترتبط بظهوره في الهيكل أوحت للبعض أنه سيولد من زنى، لذا قال البعض أنه سيأتي من شاب من سبط دان، كما حدد تاريخ ميلاده وختانه وظهوره وقد مرت كل التواريخ التي ذُكرت ولم يظهر شيء!! " بعد حرب يونية 1967م واستيلاء اليهود على مدينة القدس حُبل بهذا الطفل نتيجة علاقة وقتية بين شاب يهودي (من سبط دان - تك 16: 49،17) - وغالبا كان هذا الشاب جندي في هذه الحرب – وشابة صغيرة في سن المراهقة، وولد هذا الإنسان بعد تسعة شهور من آخر يونية 1967م، أي في آخر مارس 1968م... فيوم 2أبريل هو يوم ختان الطفل – معصية الخراب – مسيح اليهود الكذاب... وجدير بالذكر أن هذا الإنسان سيظل مجهولا ولن يعرفه أحد من بنى البشر، فقط الله في سمواته، وكذلك على الأرض الشيطان الذي سيعده لساعة ظهوره في سن الثلاثين لخديعة العالم... ولابد أن يكون ظهوره في سن الثلاثين لكي يكون مطابق للنبوات.



سنة ظهور المسيح الكذاب = مارس 1968 + 30 سنة = مارس - أبريل 1988م.

أي في وقت عيد فصح اليهود من 10 - 17 أبريل م. ".



وسيملك هذا الشخص في أورشليم مدة يصفها الكتاب في سفر الرؤيا بزمان وزمانين ونصف زمان (رؤ14: 12) و " أثنين وأربعين شهرا " (5: 13) و" 1260 يوما " (رؤ3: 11)، ثلاث سنوات ونصف. في أثناء هذه المدة، سواء كانت مدة رمزية أو حرفية، سيجلس في هيكل الله ويعطى لنفسه ألقاب السيد المسيح فيدعى أنه المسيح وأنه إله ويحاول أن يضل حتى لو أمكن المختارين! ثم يتحول إلى تمجيد نفسه ويقوم بعمل معجزات بخديعة الشيطان " ويصنع آيات عظيمة حتى انه يجعل نارا تنزل من السماء على الأرض قدام الناس، ويضل الساكنين على الأرض بالآيات التي أعطى أن يصنعها أمام الوحش " (رؤ13: 11،14). وسينخدع فيه ويصدقه ويجرى وراءه ويؤمن به بعض من اليهود ويرفضه المؤمنون. ثم يتحول إلى محاربة " وأعطى أن يصنع حربا مع القديسين ويغلبهم وأعطى سلطانا على كل قبيلة ولسان وأمة " (رؤ13: 7)، " وحينئذ سيستعلن الأثيم الذي الرب يبيده بنفخة فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه، الذي مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوة وبآيات وعجائب كاذبة، وبكل خديعة الإثم في الهالكين لأنهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا. ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال حتى يصدقوا الكذب " (2تس8: 2-11).



ومع عدم موافقتنا على تحديد زمن محدد للمجيء الثاني وظهور ضد المسيح ونهاية العالم، لأنها ضد ما قاله السيد المسيح، نقول أن كثيرين من الأباء قالوا أن ضد المسيح، أو المسيح الكذاب يأتى من سبط دان وذلك بسبب نبوة يعقوب عن سبط دان القائلة " دان يدين شعبه كأحد أسباط إسرائيل. يكون دان حية على الطريق افعوانا على السبيل يلسع عقبي الفرس فيسقط راكبه إلي الوراء " (تك17: 49،18)، وعدم ذكر سبط دان نهائيا في سفر الرؤيا ضمن أسباط إسرائيل الأثنى عشر واستبداله بمنسي ابن يوسف (رؤيا 7).



وهكذا وجد أضداد كثيرين للمسيح والمسيحية وسوف يأتي ضد المسيح الرئيسي في المستقبل قبل المجيء الثاني للمسيح والدينونة وسيرى منه المؤمنون كل ما سبق أن كتب عنه في سفر دانيال والعهد الجديد. 



وسوف تحدث حروب بين جنود المسيح وبين ضد المسيح وجنوده وستنتهي في النهاية بإبادة المسيح لهذا الدجال ضد المسيح ونرى في نهاية كل حديث عن ضد المسيح أن المسيح قد حطمه وأباده. ففي رؤيا دانيال يقول الملاك لدنيال عن فناء ضد المسيح أو القرن الصغير " فيجلس الدين وينزعون عنه سلطانه ليفنوا ويبيدوا



(أي العشرة ملوك ضد المسيح وكل ما يتصل بالمملكة الرابعة) إلى المنتهى ". يقول يوحنا الرائي " هؤلاء الملوك العشرة " سيحاربون الحمل " المسيح " والحمل يغلبهم لأنه رب الأرباب وملك الملوك ". ويقول القديس بولس بالروح " الذي الرب يبيده بنفخه فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه".



وما اجمل هذه الصورة التي نرى فيها المسيح منتصرا على الشر في وقت النهاية إذ أنه خرج غالبا ولكي يغلب لان أزمنة الأمم قد انتهت وجاء زمن رد كل شئ في الأبدية. يقول يوحنا الرائي " ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة إذا فرس أبيض والجالس عليه يدعى أمينا وصادقا وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب. وعيناه كلهيب نار وعلى رأسه تيجان كثيرة وله اسم مكتوب ليس أحد يعرفه إلا هو. وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله والأجناد الذين في السماء كانوا يتبعونه على خيل بيض لابسين بزا ابيض ونقيا ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماضي لكي يضرب به الأمم وهو سيرعاهم بعصا من حديد وهو يدوس معصرة خمر سخط وغضب الله القادر على كل شئ. وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب " (رؤ 11: 19-16)
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *من خلال الكتاب المقدس يظهر ترتيب احداث المجي الثاني والوقت الذي يظهر فيه ضد المسيح *
> 
> *ترتيب علامات المجيء الثاني*
> 
> ...


 

*أنا أعرف إن بعد إنتشار الانجيل فى كل الأمم ياتى المنتهى مش حاجة تانية *​ 
*# .......... #*

*أكد لى بالشواهد من الكتاب المقدس *​*# .......... #​​​​**قول القديس فلان قال كذا كذا على تفسير الآية الفلانية ...*
*باختصار على أد ما تقدر *
*معلش بدون زعل*​*# .......... #​​​​*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ضد المسيح وإسرائيل *
> 
> *يجمع معظم أباء الكنيسة والدارسين والمفسرين في كل العصور على أن ضد المسيح هو إنسان، شخص يهودي، سيولد كإنسان عادى من رجل وامرأة ثم يدعى بعد ذلك أنه المسيح الحقيقي الذي ينتظره اليهود.*


 
*# .......... #*
* أريد تدعيم بآيات من الكتاب المقدس*​ 



اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *سنة ظهور المسيح الكذاب = مارس 1968 + 30 سنة = مارس - أبريل 1988م.*
> 
> *أي في وقت عيد فصح اليهود من 10 - 17 أبريل م. ".*


 
*مش ملاحظ إن الوقت دا فات عليه 23 سنة*​ 

*الموضوع مافيهوش زعل *
*إحنا إخوات و بنتكلم*​


----------



## fredyyy (26 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كلام علماء الكنيسة فى تفسير النبوات يظل فرضى ...​*
> 
> *ترتيب الاحداث ديه جايبه منين *
> *ما تقوليش القديس ايريناوس قال و خلاص *
> *و جبت منين أنه ح يطلع من اسرائيل ؟؟؟*​


 

*عندما يصل مستوى الكلام **لهذا الحد *

*وتصلي للإقرار بعدم مصداقية الآخرين *

*سيتم تنقيحه مما يشوبه *

*أأسف لذلك *


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2011)

أفتح الموضوع من جديد لكي نعطي فرصة الإستمرار للحوار.
الرجاء ان نكون اكثر لطفاً في مخالفتنا لاراء بعضنا، فالموضوع له اراء متعددة ولا يوجد رأي واحد صحيح يسود على البقية.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا أعرف إن بعد إنتشار الانجيل فى كل الأمم ياتى المنتهى مش حاجة تانية *​
> *# .......... #*
> 
> *أكد لى بالشواهد من الكتاب المقدس *​*# .......... #​**قول القديس فلان قال كذا كذا على تفسير الآية الفلانية ...*
> ...




احب اوضح لكي شي مهم جدا 

معروفه لكل دارس 
ان شخصية ضد المسيح  شخصية مستقبليه  لانها سوف تظهر في الضيقه العظيمه التي تكلم عنها سفر الرويا فكيف يظهر في المتسقبل ونقول انه محمد التي مات من سنين عديدة

يجب ان نفرق في شي مهم
 ركزي معايا في الاية
*"وكما سمعتم بأن ضد المسيح سيأتي. فقد قام الآن أضداد للمسيح كثيرون" (1 يو 2: 18)،

هنا بيتكلم عن ضد المسيح سياتي
ولكن الان يوجد **أضداد للمسيح كثيرون  مهم الهرطقة علي مر العصور ومنهم محمد 
ولكن محمد ليس هذه الشخصية التي سوف تاتي لانها سخضية مستقبليه لضيقه العظيمه

عاوز اوضح نقطة
ان قبل ان ياتي السيد المسيح
سوف تمر البشريه 7 سنين ضيق لم يكون مثله في كل الارض ولا مر العصور  وتنقسم الي ثلاث سنين ونصف وبعدها ياتي ايليا واخنوخ ويقتلهم ضد المسيح في اورشليم ويستمر حتي نهايه السبع سنين وبعد ذلك ياتي المسيح يبيده بنفخه فمه الوحش والنبي الكذاب
 نلاحظ مثلا
*"*فمتى نظرتم رِجْسَة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي قائمة في المكان المقدّس، ليفهم القارئ"
*رى *القدّيس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه *أن هذه الرِجْسَة إنّما تُشير لما يحدّث في أيام ضد المسيح إذ يقول: [أعطى الله علامة كاملة عن مجيئه الأخير، إذ يتحدّث عن أيام ضدّ المسيح. يسمِّيها رِجْسَة لأنه يأتي ضدّ الله ناسبًا كرامة الله لنفسه. إنها رِجْسَة خراب لأنه يدمر الأرض بالحروب والقتل. يقبله اليهود، فيأخذ موقف التقدّيس، وفي الموضع الذي تقام فيه صلوات القدّيسين يستقبلون الخائن كمن هو مستحق لكرامة الله. وإذ يصير هذا الخطأ شائعًا بين اليهود فينكرون الحق ويقبلون الباطل، لذلك يطلب الله (من شعبه) أن يتركوا اليهوديّة ويهربوا إلى الجبال حتى لا يعوقهم أتباعه ولا يؤثِّرون عليهم[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][831][/FONT].]

*         "لأنه يكون حينئذ ضيق عظيم*
*         لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء العالم إلى الآن ولن يكون.*
*         ولو لم تُقصَّر تلك الأيام لم يخلّص جسد.*
*         ولكن لأجل المختارين تُقصَّر تلك الأيام"*         [21-22].
إنها الضيقة العُظمى التي تحل بالكنيسة في أيام ضدّ المسيح، الذي يصنع لنفسه سِِمة يَختم بها شعبه على يدهم اليُمنى أو جباههم (رؤ13: 15) ولا يقدر أحد أن يشتري أو يبيع إلا من له السِمة التي هي التجديف على الله. هكذا يُحرم المؤمنون من التعامل اليومي، إذ يرفضون رسم السِمة عليهم، ويضطرُّوا إلى الهروب إلى البراري أمام ضيقات ضد المسيح.


سرّ الضيقة العُظمى هو ظهور ضدّ المسيح وأتباعه. كما يقول *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم:* [يتحدّث هنا عن ضدّ المسيح والذين يدعون مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة، الذين يوجدون بكثرة حتى في أيام الرسل، أمّا قبل مجيء المسيح الثاني فيوجدون بأكثر حرارة.]


يمكن تعرفي اكترمن تفسير انجيل متي
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interpretations/Holy-Bible-Tafsir-02-New-Testament/Father-Tadros-Yacoub-Malaty/01-Engeel-Matta/Tafseer-Engil-Mata__01-Chapter-24.html


بنسبه لترتيب احداث المجي كما قدمتها
ونلاحظ من كلام       السيد المسيح العلامات التالية      بالترتيب الآتى:
أولاً: انتشار الإنجيل فى كل      العالم. 
ثانياً: توبة اليهود وإيمانهم      بالسيد المسيح.
ثالثاً: النهضة الروحية      الهائلة التى تترتب على هذا الحدث، الذى هو توبة اليهود وإيمانهم     بالسيد المسيح. 
رابعاً: ظهور الوحش والوحش      ليس حيوان لكنه إنسان سوف يدّعى إنه هو المسيح. 
خامساً: الإرتداد العام الذى      سيترتب على ظهور الوحش. وهو إرتداد غير ما نراه فى أيامنا هذه، وسيكون مصحوباً      باضطهاد عنيف جداً على المسيحيين. 
سادساً: عودة          أخنوخ     Enoch          وإيليا اللذين صعدا إلى السماء أحياء؛ سيرجعان إلى الأرض مرة أخرى      ويستشهدا.
سابعاً: الضيق العظيم الذى      سيسبق مجيء الرب. 
ويلى ذلك أحداث المجيء نفسها،      فالمجيء الثانى هو الحدث الثامن فى الترتيب. هناك سبعة علامات للمجئ الثانى ثم      أحداث المجئ الثانى نفسها. 


http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/FreeCopticBooks-008-Anba-Metropolitan-Bishoy/002-Tabseet-El-Iman/Simplifying-the-Faith__206-2nd-Coming-Signs_02-Arrangement.html


يجب ان نفرق بين شخصيات
يوجد وحش ويوجد نبي كاذب
[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *# .......... #*
> * أريد تدعيم بآيات من الكتاب المقدس*​



هناك كثير من الابحاث في هذا الموضوع والاسف لم اذكر اين هذه الكتب ولكني سوف ابحث عنها لاني درسته من فترة طويله ولكن يوجد شرح مقتبس من احد هذه الابحاث ومنها سوف تجيد  ايات كثيرة في هذا الجزء

*ضد المسيح وإسرائيل 

يجمع معظم أباء الكنيسة والدارسين والمفسرين في كل العصور على أن ضد المسيح  هو إنسان، شخص يهودي، سيولد كإنسان عادى من رجل وامرأة ثم يدعى بعد ذلك  أنه المسيح الحقيقي الذي ينتظره اليهود.



فقد سبق الله ووعد، كما بينا سابقا، بأن نسل المرأة الذي هو نسل إبراهيم  واسحق ويعقوب وداود، الذي هو المسيح سيأتي ليخلص العالم من خلال تجسده،  مجيئه بالجسد من بنى إسرائيل " ومنهم المسيح بالجسد ". وقد أنتظر اليهود  هذا المسيح القادم، الذي سيولد منهم لمئات السنين، وقد تركز فكرهم لا في  خلاصهم من عقوبة الخطية والموت الأبدي، بل تركز في خلاصهم وجمعهم من الأمم  وسيطرتهم على العالم وأن يجعلهم يعيشون في سلام وأمان! وفسروا جميع نبوات  العهد القديم عن المسيح بصورة حرفية بحتة، كما فعل التدبيريون بعد ذلك ،  ولما جاء السيد واشبع الجموع بخمسة خبزات وسمكتين آمنوا أنه هو الآتي "  فلما رأى الناس الآية التي صنعها يسوع قالوا أن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي  الآتي إلى العالم، وأما يسوع فإذ علم انهم مزمعون أن يأتوا ويختطفوه  ليجعلوه ملكا انصرف أيضا إلي الجبل وحده... ولما وجدوه في عبر البحر قالوا  له يا معلم متى صرت هنا؟ أجابهم يسوع وقال الحق الحق أقول لكم انتم  تطلبونني ليس لأنكم رأيتم آيات بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم. اعملوا لا  للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الإنسان  لان هذا الله الأب قد ختمه " (يو 14: 6،15،25-27). وقال أمام بيلاطس البنطى  " مملكتي ليس من هذا العالم " (يو36: 18). ولما وجدوا أن دعوته لا تهتم  بما يتمنون ويأملون قالوا "ماذا نصنع فان هذا الإنسان يعمل آيات كثيرة أن  تركناه هكذا يؤمن الجميع به فيأتي الرومانيون ويأخذون موضعنا وامتنا "  (يو47: 11،48). ومن ثم قرروا قتله!! 



ولا يزال اليهود حتى اليوم ينتظرون مجيء المسيح الذي سيحقق لهم توقعاتهم  وأحلامهم! فيملك عليهم كابن داود المنتظر ويجمعهم من كل الأمم ويعيد  أورشليم إلى ما كانت عليه، بل ويجعلها عاصمة العالم الروحية، وفى الوقت  الحالي يتوقعون قرب مجيئه، ويقول بعضهم أنه سيأتي قبل سنة 2000م!! ويقول  بعض الربيين أن المسيح المنتظر سيبنى الهيكل، هيكل سليمان، أو ما يسمونه  حاليا بالهيكل الثالث، ويعيد تقديم الذبائح الحيوانية عليه كما كانت أيام  موسى وسليمان..الخ (ملا 1: 3)! ويقول حاييم ريتشمان رئيس معهد الهيكل في  إسرائيل " بصرف النظر عن كون الهيكل سيبنى قبل أو بعد ظهور المسيا، فالشخص  الذي سيأتي من نسل داود، الذي سيكون إنساناً تاماً، والذي سيكون أعظم معلم  وجد في الوجود، والذي ستكون له القوة المسلمة إليه ليعيد البشرية إلى قيمها  الروحية الأصلية ويعيد ربط كل شخص هو المسيا ".



ونتيجة لحلم اليهود هذا وانتظارهم للمسيح " الآخر الذي سيأتي من نفسه " فقد  شهد التاريخ اليهودي وشهدت التجمعات اليهودية في أوربا وآسيا منذ القرن  الأول الميلادي وخلال العصور الوسطي الكثيرون الذين ادعوا وزعم كل منهم أنه  المسيح المنتظر!! وكانت نهايتهم جميعا واحدة وهي الفشل الذريع أو الموت.  فقد ظهر في القرن الثاني الميلادي 24 شخصاً يهودياً أدعى كل منهم أنه  المسيح المنتظر ومن أشهرهم باركوبه الذي أدعى أنه رئيس الأمة اليهودية  وملكها فانحاز إليه اليهود ضد الرومان وانتهى بالهلاك. وفى القرن الثاني  عشر ظهر عشرة رجال ادعى كل منهم أنه المسيح، وكان من بين أولئك المسحاء  الكذبة " داود الرائي " (1147 م) والتحق بهم عدد غفير من اليهود.. ومات  كثيرون منهم بسبب الاضطهادات. وفى عام 1250م ظهر ابراهام أبو العافية، وفى  سنة 1502م ظهر أشير لاملين. وكان أشهرهم سبتاي تسيفي الذي أعلن نفسه انه  المسيح عام 1664 م، وفى عام 1682م ظهر مردخاى الألماني الذي هرب باتباعه  ولم يعرف له مكان. وفى القرن التاسع عشر ظهر في باريس رجل فرنسي ادعى أنه  المسيح ولم ينحز إليه إلا عدداً قليل ثم أختفي مع أنصاره!!



ويؤمن اليهود أنه سيظهر فجأة في الهيكل ويجلب السلام لإسرائيل ثم لكل  العالم. ويقول الكتاب أن ضد المسيح سيكون له نفس هذه الصفات. فهو مسيح  كاذب، وسيأتي باسم نفسه، كما قال السيد المسيح " أنا قد أتيت باسم أبى  ولستم تقبلونني أن أتى أخر باسم نفسه فذلك تقبلونه " (يو5: 43). فهو الآخر  أو الذي يدعى أنه المسيح، المسيح الكذاب، والذي يسميه الكتاب ضد المسيح.  وعبارة ضد المسيح في أصلها اليوناني Anti Christ وتعنى ضد المسيح وأيضا  بديل المسيح. وهو إنسان كما كان المسيح أيضا إنساناً، فقد ولد المسيح في  ملء الزمان من امرأة وكان مجربا مثلنا في كل شيء بلا خطية (غل4: 4؛ عب15:  4). وهكذا سيكون من يدعى أنه المسيح، المسيح الكاذب، ضد المسيح. فاليهود  يتوقعون مسيا من نسل داود وليس ملاك من السماء، ولكن المسيحيين هم الذين  يتوقعون المجيء الثاني للرب من السماء (1كو 47: 15). والمسيح الكذاب سيظهر  لليهود على أنه المسيا الآتي من نسل داود، الموعود نسل إبراهيم واسحق  ويعقوب، ولن يظهر للمسيحيين على أنه المسيح الآتي ثانية من السماء. ومن ثم  يدعوه الكتاب ب " إنسان الخطية ابن الهلاك " (1تس 3: 2). ويبدو أن عبارة  إنسان الخطية مع عبارة معصية الخراب التي سترتبط بظهوره في الهيكل أوحت  للبعض أنه سيولد من زنى، لذا قال البعض أنه سيأتي من شاب من سبط دان، كما  حدد تاريخ ميلاده وختانه وظهوره وقد مرت كل التواريخ التي ذُكرت ولم يظهر  شيء!! " بعد حرب يونية 1967م واستيلاء اليهود على مدينة القدس حُبل بهذا  الطفل نتيجة علاقة وقتية بين شاب يهودي (من سبط دان - تك 16: 49،17) -  وغالبا كان هذا الشاب جندي في هذه الحرب – وشابة صغيرة في سن المراهقة،  وولد هذا الإنسان بعد تسعة شهور من آخر يونية 1967م، أي في آخر مارس  1968م... فيوم 2أبريل هو يوم ختان الطفل – معصية الخراب – مسيح اليهود  الكذاب... وجدير بالذكر أن هذا الإنسان سيظل مجهولا ولن يعرفه أحد من بنى  البشر، فقط الله في سمواته، وكذلك على الأرض الشيطان الذي سيعده لساعة  ظهوره في سن الثلاثين لخديعة العالم... ولابد أن يكون ظهوره في سن الثلاثين  لكي يكون مطابق للنبوات.



سنة ظهور المسيح الكذاب = مارس 1968 + 30 سنة = مارس - أبريل 1988م.

أي في وقت عيد فصح اليهود من 10 - 17 أبريل م. ".



وسيملك هذا الشخص في أورشليم مدة يصفها الكتاب في سفر الرؤيا بزمان وزمانين  ونصف زمان (رؤ14: 12) و " أثنين وأربعين شهرا " (5: 13) و" 1260 يوما "  (رؤ3: 11)، ثلاث سنوات ونصف. في أثناء هذه المدة، سواء كانت مدة رمزية أو  حرفية، سيجلس في هيكل الله ويعطى لنفسه ألقاب السيد المسيح فيدعى أنه  المسيح وأنه إله ويحاول أن يضل حتى لو أمكن المختارين! ثم يتحول إلى تمجيد  نفسه ويقوم بعمل معجزات بخديعة الشيطان " ويصنع آيات عظيمة حتى انه يجعل  نارا تنزل من السماء على الأرض قدام الناس، ويضل الساكنين على الأرض  بالآيات التي أعطى أن يصنعها أمام الوحش " (رؤ13: 11،14). وسينخدع فيه  ويصدقه ويجرى وراءه ويؤمن به بعض من اليهود ويرفضه المؤمنون. ثم يتحول إلى  محاربة " وأعطى أن يصنع حربا مع القديسين ويغلبهم وأعطى سلطانا على كل  قبيلة ولسان وأمة " (رؤ13: 7)، " وحينئذ سيستعلن الأثيم الذي الرب يبيده  بنفخة فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه، الذي مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوة وبآيات  وعجائب كاذبة، وبكل خديعة الإثم في الهالكين لأنهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى  يخلصوا. ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال حتى يصدقوا الكذب " (2تس8:  2-11).



ومع عدم موافقتنا على تحديد زمن محدد للمجيء الثاني وظهور ضد المسيح ونهاية  العالم، لأنها ضد ما قاله السيد المسيح، نقول أن كثيرين من الأباء قالوا  أن ضد المسيح، أو المسيح الكذاب يأتى من سبط دان وذلك بسبب نبوة يعقوب عن  سبط دان القائلة " دان يدين شعبه كأحد أسباط إسرائيل. يكون دان حية على  الطريق افعوانا على السبيل يلسع عقبي الفرس فيسقط راكبه إلي الوراء "  (تك17: 49،18)، وعدم ذكر سبط دان نهائيا في سفر الرؤيا ضمن أسباط إسرائيل  الأثنى عشر واستبداله بمنسي ابن يوسف (رؤيا 7).



وهكذا وجد أضداد كثيرين للمسيح والمسيحية وسوف يأتي ضد المسيح الرئيسي في  المستقبل قبل المجيء الثاني للمسيح والدينونة وسيرى منه المؤمنون كل ما سبق  أن كتب عنه في سفر دانيال والعهد الجديد. 



وسوف تحدث حروب بين جنود المسيح وبين ضد المسيح وجنوده وستنتهي في النهاية  بإبادة المسيح لهذا الدجال ضد المسيح ونرى في نهاية كل حديث عن ضد المسيح  أن المسيح قد حطمه وأباده. ففي رؤيا دانيال يقول الملاك لدنيال عن فناء ضد  المسيح أو القرن الصغير " فيجلس الدين وينزعون عنه سلطانه ليفنوا ويبيدوا



(أي العشرة ملوك ضد المسيح وكل ما يتصل بالمملكة الرابعة) إلى المنتهى ".  يقول يوحنا الرائي " هؤلاء الملوك العشرة " سيحاربون الحمل " المسيح "  والحمل يغلبهم لأنه رب الأرباب وملك الملوك ". ويقول القديس بولس بالروح "  الذي الرب يبيده بنفخه فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه".



وما اجمل هذه الصورة التي نرى فيها المسيح منتصرا على الشر في وقت النهاية  إذ أنه خرج غالبا ولكي يغلب لان أزمنة الأمم قد انتهت وجاء زمن رد كل شئ في  الأبدية. يقول يوحنا الرائي " ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة إذا فرس أبيض والجالس  عليه يدعى أمينا وصادقا وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب. وعيناه كلهيب نار وعلى رأسه  تيجان كثيرة وله اسم مكتوب ليس أحد يعرفه إلا هو. وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس  بدم ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله والأجناد الذين في السماء كانوا يتبعونه على خيل  بيض لابسين بزا ابيض ونقيا ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماضي لكي يضرب به الأمم وهو  سيرعاهم بعصا من حديد وهو يدوس معصرة خمر سخط وغضب الله القادر على كل شئ.  وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب " (رؤ 11: 19-16)
* 







> *مش ملاحظ إن الوقت دا فات عليه 23 سنة*​
> 
> *الموضوع مافيهوش زعل *
> *إحنا إخوات و بنتكلم*​



مش في اي زعل هذا مجرد بحث مش فيها زعل اصلا

ركزي معايا

في البحث موصفات ضد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس بعد ذلك قام الباحث بحسب ساعه مجيئة ايضا  ولم يتوفق لان الرب قال لا نعرف الاوقات والازمنة

اتركي الجانبي الحسابي ركزي علي معلومات علي ضد المسيح


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 يونيو 2011)

*يجب ان نفرق بين ضد المسيح وبين النبي الكذاب والاثنين سوف يكونه مع بعض في الضيقة العظيمة

وهذا تفسير لهم يوضح الفرق
لان حدث خلط بين الاثنين في الحدث عنهم
الوحش الأول ( ضد المسيح )غالبا سيكون زعيم سياسى أو ملك أو ما شابه من العالم              المضطرب. 
أما وحش الأرض أو الوحش الثانى ( النبي الكذاب ) فسيكون زعيم دينى غالبا من              اليهود. فالكتاب يطلق عليه صفة النبى الكذاب (رؤ13:16) + (رؤ20:19)              وهؤلاء الثلاثة، التنين ووحش البحر ووحش الأرض يسمونهم الثالوث النجس.
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...-Roia-Youhanna-El-Lahouty__01-Chapter-13.html* *

 http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...-Roia-Youhanna-El-Lahouty__01-Chapter-13.html*


----------



## Alcrusader (27 يونيو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *هايكون اضطهاد ايه اكتر من اللى موجود هذه الايام*
> *واى دين اوبدعة جديدة ممكن تظهر ويكون لها شعبية وبالسيف اكتر من الاسلام *


 
*اتصوري لو المسلمين البربر الهمجيين يمتلكون أسلحة نووية (باكستان وحدها تمتلك حتى الأن)، وإتسخدموها لأهدافهم  *


*# ........ #*

*حرربواسطة المشرف *




*فقط تخيلي...*


----------



## Alcrusader (27 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *من هذا المهدى الذى تتكلم عنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> و ما معنى كلمة قليلين يعنى 10 و لا 100 و لا مليون و لا 100 مليون و لا 1000مليون
> الحقيقة فيه نظرية هامة إسمها النظرية النسبية
> 
> ...


*
بشكل مختصر.
أنا بأمن أنه سيظهر أحد من نفس بذرة محمد، وسيقود الحرب على أتباع المسيح.
أتباع المسيح سيكونوا قليلين، بالنسبة لأعدائهم، وسيكون هناك اضطهدت كبرى، وفي تلك الساعة سيأتي المسيح ويغلب الشرير واتباعه، وكل من أمان بالمسيح سيصعد مع يسوع إلى الجنة.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *يجب ان نفرق بين ضد المسيح وبين النبي الكذاب والاثنين سوف يكونه مع بعض في الضيقة العظيمة
> 
> وهذا تفسير لهم يوضح الفرق
> لان حدث خلط بين الاثنين في الحدث عنهم
> ...




*استاذ اوريجانوس
نريد توضيح محمد من من الثلاثة
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *يجب ان نفرق بين ضد المسيح وبين النبي الكذاب والاثنين سوف يكونه مع بعض في الضيقة العظيمة
> 
> وهذا تفسير لهم يوضح الفرق
> لان حدث خلط بين الاثنين في الحدث عنهم
> ...





اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> ويقول الكتاب أن ضد المسيح سيكون له نفس هذه الصفات. فهو مسيح كاذب، وسيأتي باسم نفسه، كما قال السيد المسيح " أنا قد أتيت باسم أبى ولستم تقبلونني أن أتى أخر باسم نفسه فذلك تقبلونه " (يو5: 43). فهو الآخر أو الذي يدعى أنه المسيح، المسيح الكذاب، والذي يسميه الكتاب ضد المسيح.
> 
> [/URL]*




*معلش ممكن تشرح باختصار شوية معلش*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يونيو 2011)

Alcrusader قال:


> *اتصوري لو المسلمين البربر الهمجيين يمتلكون أسلحة نووية (باكستان وحدها تمتلك حتى الأن)، وإتسخدموها لأهدافهم  *
> 
> 
> *# ........ #*
> ...



*يعنى إنت مستنى لما الكرة الأرضية تدغدغ
و بعدين تآمن​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 يونيو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *استاذ اوريجانوس
> نريد توضيح محمد من من الثلاثة
> *


*
حرفيا 

محمد ليس النبي الكذاب ولا ضد المسيح المذكورين في سفر الرؤيا الذي **يدعوه الكتاب ب " إنسان الخطية ابن الهلاك " (1تس 3: 2). لان هذه شخصيات مستقبليه 

محمد مجرد شخصيه ضد للمسيح من أضداد للمسيح كثيرون" (1 يو 2: 18) ونبي من **الانْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ  		خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ (1يو 4 : 1)
هو اللي قال عنه المسيح احد هؤلاء ( **لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة) متي 24

هذا بختصار 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 يونيو 2011)

*


+إيرينى+ قال:



معلش ممكن تشرح باختصار شوية معلش

أنقر للتوسيع...


بختصار سفر الرؤيا قدم لنا ثلاث شخصيات :
وهؤلاء الثلاثة، التنين ووحش البحر ووحش الأرض يسمونهم الثالوث النجس.

1- التنين الحية القديمة ( الشيطان)
2- وحش البحر غالبا سيكون زعيم سياسى أو ملك أو ما شابه من العالم  			المضطرب ( ضد المسيح )
3- وحش الأرض فسيكون زعيم دينى غالبا من  			اليهود. فالكتاب يطلق عليه صفة النبى الكذاب (رؤ13:16) + (رؤ20:19)

هؤلاء الثلاثه سوف ياتون في فترة معينه هي الضيقه العظيمة وتكون مدتها 7 سنوات وخلال هذا الفترة ياتي ايليا واخنوخ يقتلهم ضد المسيح في اورشليم

محمد ليس احد هذه الشخصيات محمد مجرد بدعه من البدع التي خرجت 
مجرد  احد هؤلاء الذي تنباء عنه السيد المسيح ( لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة) متي 24

لو حبيتي تفهمي اكتر في هذا الينك 
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...-Roia-Youhanna-El-Lahouty__01-Chapter-13.html
*


----------



## Twin (28 يونيو 2011)

*بعد قراءة الموضوع والمشاركات .... أري اننا ندور في فلك دائرة مفرغة وليست لها معالم

 الكل يعلم أن تفاسير سفر الرؤية خصوصاً وعلي مر قرون عديدة فهي تفاسير أجتهادية وليست أكثر
 فالأسفار النوبية عادة تفسر تفسيرات أجتهادية مدعمة بأحداث وبأمور متعاقبة ولكنها ليست صحيحة 100%
 فكما كانت الأسفار في العهد القديم تفسر بأجتهاد الي أن أتي متممها وما أنطبقت عليه نبواتها 
 هكذا سفر الرؤيا فهو وبما أنه نبوي سيظل في أطار الأجتهاد الشخصي لأباء الكنيسة ولن تتمم نبواته الا عندما يأتي متممها 
 وكما يقول بولس الرسول ....
*[Q-BIBLE]
. لأَنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ بَعْضَ الْعِلْمِ وَنَتَنَبَّأُ بَعْضَ التَّنَبُّؤِ.
 *10*. وَلَكِنْ مَتَى جَاءَ الْكَامِلُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْطَلُ مَا هُوَ بَعْضٌ.
 *11*.  لَمَّا كُنْتُ طِفْلاً كَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ وَكَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ  أَفْطَنُ وَكَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَفْتَكِرُ. وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا صِرْتُ رَجُلاً  أَبْطَلْتُ مَا لِلطِّفْلِ.
 *12*. فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي  مِرْآةٍ فِي لُغْزٍ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ. الآنَ أَعْرِفُ  بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ.[/Q-BIBLE]​ *فنحن الأن في لعز ونعرف بعض المعرفة أما عندما يأتي الكامل _المتمم_ سنعرف وسندرك كل شئ 

فلذلك سفر الرؤيا سنجد الأجتهادات فيه كثيرة وتفسيراته أكثر 
لأن الكل يعتمد علي أجتهاده الشخصي وفطنته ..... وهذا ليس تقليل من عمل الروح القدس فينا 
ولكن ما فائدة عمل الروح القدس في تفسير سفر وضعه الله كسفر نبوي لنهاية الزمان
ولذلك لا داعي للتشبث بالأراء سواء أبائية أو شخصية .... فالكل تحت بند الأجتهاد يندرج 
والا لماذا كان سفر الرؤيا ليوحنا الحبيب سفر نبوي ؟

وكأضافتي الشخصية الأجتهادية أيضاً للموضوع 

فرسول الإسلام ليس هو ضد المسيح
فضد المسيح في تعاليم الكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية هو المسيح الدجال كما يلُقب
فهو من سيكون ذو قوة وسلطان عظيم وسؤيد من أبليس بقوة عظيمة بعد أن تطلق الحية القديمة من الأسر وعلمها بأن زمانها قد أتي -زمن دينونتها-
فضد المسيح سيكون يهودي الجنس وسيكون كاهناً لرفع ذبائح التكفير وسيكون غير معلوم الأصل من حيث العائلة وسيكون أيضاً ذو شخصية مثيرة للأهتمام 
لأنه ولابد أن يجد فيه اليهود المشتتين -المسيح المنتظر- ليؤمنوا به
ولن يظهر هذا الا في أواخر الأيام وبعد أعادة بناء الهيكل اليهودي من جديد وسيكون أيضاً في سن الثلاثين لبدء خدمته

هذا هو ضد المسيح ..... وهذا ما أؤمن به وما أستقيته عبر سنين من قراءة كتب الأباء

أما النبي الكاذب .... فهناك الكثيرين ظهرو علي مر العصور 
وكانوا كلهم مؤيدين من الشيطان ابليس لتشتيت القطيع 

أما بالنسبة لرسول الأسلام ..... فأنا أميل لرأي ميتو .... فهو ليس كان سوي شخص هوائي شهواني عدواني معقد نفسياً وذكي
أستخدمه أبليس لهلاك العالم وللدينونة العادلة ....*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2011)

نزهي عزيز قال:


> لم يكن محمدا يوما من الايام ضد المسيح بل جاء يكمل رسالة المسيح وهي الدعوة الى وحدانية الله حينما اعلنها المسيح واضحة ،انا عبد الله آتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا،هذه الدعوة التي صدح بها محمد قائلا : يااهل الكتاب تعالوا الى كلمة سواء بيننا وببنكم  الانعبد إلا الله ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا أربابا من دون الله . واللهتم بشرا ياكل ويشرب ويحتويه رحم ام وينزل من مجرى البول حين ولادته ثم يقتل ويصلب ثم تبرى الكنيسة  اليهود من دم ماتزعمون انه إله ونحن فى انتظار ان تتوصل الكنيسة الى الفاعل الحقيق ولا يستبعد ان تلصق التهمة  بتنظيم القاعدة



*هههههههههههههههه
واضح أنك برهنت دون أن تدرى على شيطانية محمد بما جاء فى كلامك
تحذير: ممنوع الإسلاميات فى الحوار المسيحى *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*معلش ما حدش يجيب سيرة الاسلاميات عشان الموضوع ما يتقفلش*​


----------



## Twin (5 سبتمبر 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معلش ما حدش يجيب سيرة الاسلاميات عشان الموضوع ما يتقفلش*​


*اخت إيرني هل الي الأن لم تصلي الي الأجابة التي تبتغيها !*
*هل الي الأن الموضوع لم ينتهي ؟*
*أخر مشاركة من ثلاث أشهر تقريباً ... يعود الأن للظهور !*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *اخت إيرني هل الي الأن لم تصلي الي الأجابة التي تبتغيها !*
> *هل الي الأن الموضوع لم ينتهي ؟*
> *أخر مشاركة من ثلاث أشهر تقريباً ... يعود الأن للظهور !*​



*الحقيقة أنا لما طرحت السؤال طرحته ليس لأنى منتظرة إجابة

بل طرحته ليرى العالم وجهة نظر الكتاب المقدس عن محمد و لماذا نحن لم نؤمن بنبوته

فمن خلال مناقشة الأعضاء مع بعضهم البعض

تبين أن 
البعض إقتنع بأنه الضد الذى تكلم عنه سفر الرؤيا " ضد المسيح "

و البعض مقتنع إنه ضد المسيح ضمن أضداد كثيرين

و البعض مقتنع بأنه على الأقل نبى كذاب

و هذا هو لب الموضوع 

*​


----------



## ديماس الكبير (26 سبتمبر 2011)

:smi107: هذا الموضوع قد طرقه القس الفاضل البير جبران في تفسيره لسفر الرؤيا تفصيليا ، مبينا بأدلة تاريخية وكتابية بأن محمد والنظام الاسلامي بشكل عام هو ما يمكن أن نسميه - ضد المسيح - ولكن للأسف لم تخرج مذكرات القس البير او تفسيره لسفر الرؤيا الى النور بعد ، اما الشرح الصوتي على السي ديز فيقع تقريبا  على 120 اسطوانه ، صلوا علشان العمل الجبار يخرج الى النور ويساهم في تثقيف جيلنا بالدليل والبرهان نعم ان محمد ونظامه يشكل نظام الوحش بصورة لا يخظئها عقل سليم 
شكرا يا اريني على ابراز الموضوع الخطير

ديماس الكبير


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ديماس الكبير قال:


> :smi107: هذا الموضوع قد طرقه القس الفاضل البير جبران في تفسيره لسفر الرؤيا تفصيليا ، مبينا بأدلة تاريخية وكتابية بأن محمد والنظام الاسلامي بشكل عام هو ما يمكن أن نسميه - ضد المسيح - ولكن للأسف لم تخرج مذكرات القس البير او تفسيره لسفر الرؤيا الى النور بعد ، اما الشرح الصوتي على السي ديز فيقع تقريبا  على 120 اسطوانه ، صلوا علشان العمل الجبار يخرج الى النور ويساهم في تثقيف جيلنا بالدليل والبرهان نعم ان محمد ونظامه يشكل نظام الوحش بصورة لا يخظئها عقل سليم
> شكرا يا اريني على ابراز الموضوع الخطير
> 
> ديماس الكبير



*شكرا يا ديماس على مشاركتك الحلوة 
ربنا يعمل اللى فيه الخير و يخرج مذكرات القس ألبير جبران الى النور

كل شيء تحت السماء ليه وقت*​


----------



## حنا انور (29 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام الرب معك يااختى ايرينى انا اوايدك فى كل كلامك ولا اجد نقض فى هذا الموضوع  الا اننا اولاد اللة ونحن المعد لنا الملكوت منذ تاسيس العالم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

حنا انور قال:


> سلام الرب معك يااختى ايرينى انا اوايدك فى كل كلامك ولا اجد نقض فى هذا الموضوع  الا اننا اولاد اللة ونحن المعد لنا الملكوت منذ تاسيس العالم



*شكرا يا حنا على مشاركتك الحلوة 
ربنا معاك 
و أهلا بيك فى المنتدى*


----------



## روح الرب (2 أكتوبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *إنسان الخطية أبن الهلاك، المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يدعي إلهاً أو معبوداً. حتي أنه يجلس في هيكل الله كإله، مظهراً نفسه أنه إله " (2تس2: 3، 4).
> هل تعتقدين أن هذه الآية عن ضد المسيح تحققت فى رسول الإسلام؟
> ​*



*نعم فقد جعل محمد من نفسه الها على البشر

كما انة وضع نفسة في مكانة الله 

عندما قال 

( ومن أطاعني فقد أطاع الله ومن عصاني فقد عصى الله )

بل والاكثر من ذلك انة وضع مكانتة اعلي من الله عندما قال 
*
*( ان الله وملائكتة يصلون علي النبي )*

*محمد نبي كذااااب اضل الكثيرين بخرافة واكذوبة الاسلام*

*وللاسف مازال يضل الكثيرين*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

روح الرب قال:


> *نعم فقد جعل محمد من نفسه الها على البشر
> 
> كما انة وضع نفسة في مكانة الله
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مشاركتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ليه كل هذه المجادلات احنا بنلف حول حلقه مفرغه فعلا 

الخلاصه اللى يبن ان محمد صادق ام كاذب هو الاختبار الحقيقى فنحن اختبرنا اختبار شخصى وتاكدنا ان الاله 
الحقيقى هو الرب يسوع بدون فلسفه او تعقيدات ابليسيه يراد بها التشكيك والتشيت فمجرد ان يلمس الرب القلب تتلاشى معه كل ماجاء من تفسيرات ومناقشات ومناظرات 

الرب ينور ويلمس كل القلوب 
امين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ليه كل هذه المجادلات احنا بنلف حول حلقه مفرغه فعلا
> 
> الخلاصه اللى يبن ان محمد صادق ام كاذب هو الاختبار الحقيقى فنحن اختبرنا اختبار شخصى وتاكدنا ان الاله
> الحقيقى هو الرب يسوع بدون فلسفه او تعقيدات ابليسيه يراد بها التشكيك والتشيت فمجرد ان يلمس الرب القلب تتلاشى معه كل ماجاء من تفسيرات ومناقشات ومناظرات
> ...



*آمين يارب
و شكرا يا ثابت بيسوع على تعليقك الرائع جدا جدا
و تقييمك الممتاز
ياريت تحط صوتك فى الاستطلاع​*


----------



## شمس الأسلام (4 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .. بريء من جميع إتهاماتكم .. وهو أشرف مني ومنكم .. أتقوا الله


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شمس الأسلام قال:


> محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .. بريء من جميع إتهاماتكم .. وهو أشرف مني ومنكم .. أتقوا الله



*هات برهانك ......*


----------



## jesus_son012 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هات برهانك ......*



ان كنتم سابقين:budo:


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*مع أحترامي لصاحبة الموضوع والمشاركين *
*أعتقد أنه من الأفضل غلق الموضوع .... فهو أدي رسالته بنجاح *
*ونكتفي بهذا القدر الجدلي *​


----------

